# How i prepare for a BodyBuilding comp...



## 3752

I have moved this into this forum because at the moment pics cannot be attached to journals. because it will contain GH/IGF-1/Thyroid meds/Clen etc along with training and diet info their is no real one forum i can place this so i have decided to put in this forum.

i will copy over only my entries i apologies for any comments that pepole have made on my journal that i have not copied over.

The purpose of this log is to track my progress as i prepare for my first show in 2006 this will be the NABBA West Britian on the 23rd of April.

I have a coach who is a Pro Bodybuilder who will guide me through the process his name is Harold Marillier.

All the supplements i use are from the Extreme Nutrion range.

i have been to see my coach and we have decided on a plan.

my first show is 23 weeks away this coming sunday so we have split this into 2 time frames the first is 11 weeks and the 2nd is the 12 week pre-comp diet phase.

i have a BF% of 15 as of today at a bodyweight of 207lbs my first goal is to get down to 12% at a bodyweight of 200lbs min in one months time.

to acheive this my diet will be a semi-contest diet consisting of 5 highish carb days and 2 low carb days.

my daily diet when i am at home is:

Meal 1:

75g Oats

2 scoops Extreme whey

Meal 2:

250g chicken

200g wholemeal rice

Meal 3:

250g chicken

200g wholemeal rice

Meal 4:

Meal Replacement Shake

Meal 5:

PWO shake

Meal 6:

200g chicken

Veg and salad

when i am away from home meal 2 will be a MRP.

on the low carb days i will swap the rice at meal 3 with veg.

now i am currently 21 weeks clean the reason for this is because me and the wife are trying for another child and i have promised her that i won't use any AAS until she is pregnant.

the substances i am using are:

6iu's GH 5on 2off

120mcg Clen ed rotated with 25-50mcg ed 2 weeks each

Training tonight.

Arms...

Biceps:

Standing DB curls 4 sets

Straight bar curl 3 sets

Preacher curls 3 sets

lying cable curls 3 sets

Triceps:

Pressdowns 4 sets

Skull crushers

supersetted with

underhand pulldowns 3 sets

Overhead cable extensions 3 sets

i will also be doing cardio 4 times per week at 7.00am


----------



## 3752

well my pre-contest diet starts 10 weeks today and my show is 22 weeks yesterday...

i weighed myself this morning i am 202lbs(loss of 4lbs in 2 weeks)

and my BF% is 13%(drop of 2%)....

diet today:

Low carb day

Meal 1:

75g Oats

2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 2:

200g fillet steak

100g parsnips

Meal 3:

250g fillet steak

100g parsnips

Meal 4:

2 scoops extreme Whey

Meal 5:

PWO drink

Meal 6:

8 egg whites + 4 yolks

100g Parsnips

training tonight was Chest and Biceps:

Chest:

Incline BB press 4 sets

Flat bench 4 sets

Incline DB press 4 sets

Flat flyes 3 sets

Cable X-overs 3 sets

Biceps:

Seated DB curl 4 sets

Standing BB curl 3 sets

High cable pulley curls 3 sets

i have decided to increase my GH to 8iu's per day 2on 1off 3on 1off


----------



## 3752

trained up in north wales tonight..

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

Close grip pulldowns 4 sets

Underhand grip pulldowns 4 sets

Seated row 4 sets

straight arm cable pullovers 3 sets

Rear Delts

Rear cable pulls 4 sets

Seated rear delt 4 sets

Machine shrugs 5 sets

diet today was:

Meal 1:

75g Oats

2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 2:

1 tin tuna

100g wholemeal rice

Meal 3:

200g Chicken

200g wholemeal rice

Meal 4:

200g Chicken

200g wholemeal rice

Meal 5:

PWO drink

Meal 6:

200g fillet steak

veg


----------



## 3752

Trained Shoulders on thursday night:

Side raise 4 sets

Front press 4 sets

Seated shoulder press 4 sets

Seated DB side raise 3 sets

Seated shrugs 5 sets

Triceps:

Pressdowns 4 sets

Underhand grip pulldowns 3 sets

Skull crushers

supersetted with

Close grip press 4 sets

diet on thursday was ok but not spot on due to driving most of the day back from north wales.

i didn't stop work until 3.00am on friday morning so friday i was very tired and had a really bad headache all day so i didn't train in fact i only eat twice.....

went out for a meal though with my training partner and TinyTom...

Leg day:

I trained legs this morning with Tom(TinyTom) @ my gym in plymouth

Leg press 6 sets of 10 reps with 10sec between each set.

Horizontal squat 4 sets

3 sets of 20 step lunges (tom did front squats as he has a slight knee injury)

Hamstrings:

Lying leg curls 4 sets

Stiff legged deadlifts 4 sets

a really good session...

tom let me have a look at him and he is look massiv and still verylean....


----------



## 3752

had a decent day today diet and training wise...

diet:

Meal 1:

75g Oats

2 scoops exteme whey

Meal 2:

200g chicken

Veg

Meal 3:

200g chicken

Veg

Meal 4:

Extreme MRP Bar

Meal 5:

PWO drink

Meal 6:

200g chicken

Veg

Olives

Training:

Chest...

Incline BB press 4 sets

Flat BB press 4 sets

Incline DB press 3 sets

Cable X-overs 4 sets

Biceps:

Single cable curls 4 sets

High pulley cable curls 3 sets

BB curl 3 sets

Hammer curls 3 sets

my shoulder is really bad tonight so i had to cut back on my chest routine....

I have started back on the IGF-1LR3 tonight doing 50mcg on training days.

Still doing 8iu's per day of GH i have filled out over the last week since upping it to this amount.

I measured my BF% today and i am down to 11.7% that is a loss of 3% in 3 weeks since adding the GH and cut back on the diet.


----------



## 3752

trained Shoulder and triceps on Tuesday night..

Shoulders:

Seated DB side raise 4 sets

Mill press 5 sets

DB front raise 4 sets

Cable side laterals 4 sets

Triceps:

Close grip press 4 sets

Rope pressdowns 3 sets

Straight bar press downs 3 sets

Weighted dips 3 sets

diet today was the same as monday

had 50mcg of IGF-1 after training

Wednesday:

Trained at castles gym in windsor tonight as i am working at heathrow tomorrow.

Back:

Wide pulldowns 4 sets

Seated row 4 sets

Close grip pulldowns 4 sets

Supported bent over row 3 sets

Straight arm pullover 3 sets

Rear Delts:

Rear delt machine 4 sets

Single bent over cable raise 3 sets

Traps:

Seated Hammer shrug 6 sets

Calfs:

Donkey raise 4 sets

Standing raise 3 sets

had a great session i am getting some very good pumps since starting the GH and i am hoping these will continue and even get more intense now that i have started the igf-1.


----------



## 3752

weighed myself this morning and i am up to 209lbs that is an increase of 7lbs in 11 days since upping my GH to 8iu's per day i feel fuller and stronger.

Training:

Legs

Quads:

Horizontal squat 8 x 10 reps 10seconds between each set

Leg press 4 sets max 24plates

Lying leg curl 4 sets

Stiff leg deads 4 sets

Seated calf raise 6 sets

diet today was the same as mondays as i have been home so no problems cooking food.

took 50mcg of IGF-1 30min before training...


----------



## 3752

Saturday was my day of from both training and diet i had a lovely indian last night...

Today i started off the day with 45min of cardio at 7.30am....

my diet today was..

Meal 1:

6 egg whites + 3 yolks

2 slices wholemeal bread

Meal 2:

2 scoops of protein

1 apple

Meal 3:

200g lean mince made into a chilli..

Meal 4:

250g Chicken

Roasted Veg

Meal 5:

250g chicken

Roasted Veg

Meal 6:

2 scoops whey

1tbsp Udo's

at the moment i am not working away from home this coming week so i should get a good week of clean food in...


----------



## 3752

what a training session i had tonight great pumps awesome fullness....the IGF is really kicking in...

i trained chest and biceps tonight..

Chest:

incline DB press 4 sets

Seated flat press 4 sets

Incline Smith press 4 sets

Flat flyes 3 sets

Cable X-overs 3 sets

Biceps:

Seated DB curls 3 sets

drag curls 3 sets

High cable curls sepersetted with

straight bar curl 3 sets

diet today was as follows..

-75g Oats\2 scoops extreme whey

-225g chicken\150g roasted parsnips

-Extreme MRP bar\Instone pudding

-200g chicken\200g brown rice

-Pre workout drink

-Post work out drink

-200g fillet steak\roasted veg

as you can see my diet is pretty clean this is how it is in the week and i eat pretty much what i want on the weekends.

my aim is to be 10%BF at the 12 weeks mark(which is in 8 weeks time)

i am weighing 210lbs as of this morning with a BF of 12% so i am very happy with this.

i am doing cardio 6 times this week at 45min each time....

still doing 8iu's of GH per day along with 120mcg of Clen i will start 1mg of A-dex eod..

did 50mcg of IGF-1LR3 10min before training tonight which imo was the main reason to the insane pumps i had...

do you know what i am looking forward to dieting in 8.5 weeks time sick i know....


----------



## 3752

trained Back/Rear delts and traps tonight had another very good session getting very full with great pumps this is definatly down to the IGF-1..

Back:

Wide pulldowns 5 sets

Hammer row 4 sets

Seated row 4 sets

Rear pulldowns 3 sets

double DB bench row 3 sets

Rear Delts:

Rear Cable pulls 4 sets

Machine rear cable 3 sets

Traps:

Machine shrugs 5 sets

my diet today was very good....

-75g Oats\2 scoops extreme whey

-200g fillet steak\150g roasted Veg

-Extreme MRP bar\Instone pudding

-200g fillet steak\200g brown rice

-Pre workout drink

-Post work out drink

-250g Chicken\roasted veg

as you can see pretty much like mondays diet seeing as i am at home i like to eat as much solid food as i can.

cardio this morning was 45min

supplements:

8iu's of GH

50mcg of IGF-1

120mcg of Clen


----------



## 3752

i have had the last 2 days off from training as i pulled my lower back on Tuesday night so decided to take more time off to rest i still did 45min of cardio though each day.

Today was Shoulders and Triceps:

Shoulders:

Side raise warm up 3 sets

Machine front raise 5 sets

Mill press 4 sets

DB side raise 4 sets

DB front raise 3 sets

Triceps:

Press downs 4 sets

Underhand overhead press 4 sets

One arm extensions 3 sets

Seated dips 3 sets

Diet:

-2 scoops protein powder\1 cup of yogurt

-200g fillet steak\150g parsnips

-200g fillet steak\150g parsnips

-Pre-WO drink

-Post-WO drink

-250g chicken breast\150g Parsnips

Supplements:

1 x Hardcore Pak

8iu's GH

80mcg Clen

i have temporarily run out of IGF-1LR3 but this should be resolved soon

i have lost a few pounds over the last few days as i lowered my food intake when i was not training i am standing at 206lbs i do weigh myself first thing in the morning so by night time i will be 4-5lbs heavier...


----------



## 3752

What a weekend i went out on Sat night and got severly trashed so much so i could only manage to eat twice on sunday

Meal 1: Pizza

Meal 2: Curry

i spoke to Jimmy sunday morning and he most definatly can vouch for my hangover.... 

today i am much better ....

Diet today was back on track..

-75g Oats + Handful of Grapes/2 scoops of Extreme Whey

-225g Fillet steak/200g Wholemeal rice

-Extreme MRP + 1 yoghurt

-250g Chicken/200g Wholemeal rice

-PWO drink

-250g Chicken/150g roasted veg

Training tonight was Chest and Biceps..

Chest:

Incline BB press 4 sets

Seated flat press 4 sets

Incline DB press 3 sets

Incline Hammer press 3 sets

Low cable X-overs 4 sets

Biceps:

Standing Cable curls 3 sets

Spider curls 3 sets

EZ curls 4 sets

Hammer curls 3 sets

i have had to lower the weight on my chest exercises due to a pretty severe shoulder injury..

i am back on the IGF-1 at 50mcg per day all taken 10minutes pre-workout when i up the dose i will split it am and pm....

whilst on the IGF-1 i am going to lower the GH dose to 4iu's this way i will have enough to last me for the whole 6months to my show....

i intend to cycle the IGF-1 4 weeks on 6 weeks off up to approx 5 weeks from the show.

my weight is 208lbs at the moment i do expect it to increase over the next 2-3 weeks whilst being on the IGF-1 though...


----------



## GBLiz

i wondered where you had gone....so - current pics???? ;-)


----------



## 3752

you show me yours and i will show you mine....  ......i should get some done over the next few weeks before i go to the states...believe me they aint impressive

How is it going Liz all ok getting ready to eat loads at christmas...


----------



## GBLiz

Pscarb said:


> you show me yours and i will show you mine....  ......i should get some done over the next few weeks before i go to the states...believe me they aint impressive
> 
> How is it going Liz all ok getting ready to eat loads at christmas...


HA! no deal. Oh ok then, you twisted me arm....haha

Im kind of dieting half the time to make up for all the pigging out at xmas do's - damage limitation!


----------



## 3752

A good day today although i am feeling pretty tired as i didn't stop working until 1.00am last night...zzzzzzz..zzzzz..zzzz

Diet today was good..

-75g Oats + Handful of Grapes/2 scoops of Extreme Whey

-250g Chicken/150g Roasted Parsnips

-250g Chicken/200g Wholemeal rice

-Pre-WO drink + 1 Apple

-PWO drink

-250g Chicken/150g roasted veg

I am also drinking 2.5L of water per day and about 5-6 cans of Pepsi Max... 

as you can see my diet is a bit strict although i will tighten it up when my comp diet starts..

Training tonight:

Back--

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

Close grip pulldowns 4 sets

Seated hammer row 4 sets

Bent over DB row 4 sets

Rear Delts:

Cable rear pulls 6 sets

Calfs:

Seated calf raise 6 sets x 20 reps

GH 4iu's = am

IGF-1LR3 = 50mcg pre training

Clen = 80mcg

Hardcore Power pak vits/minerals


----------



## 3752

I trained today at castles gym in windsor this is a great gym and if any of you are in the area then make sure you train there.

Trained Shoulders and Triceps:

DB side raise 4 sets

Mill press 4 sets

Cable side raise 4 sets

Machine press 3 sets

Triceps:

Straight bar pressdown 4 sets

underhand grip extensions 3 sets

1 arm extension 3 sets

close grip press 3 sets

my diet today was slightly comprimised due to me travelling because i am not in my pre-comp diet phase i can relax a little when i drive..

-75g oats\2 scoops extreme whey

-200g Chicken\150g Roasted Parsnips

-Extreme MRP bar

-100g mixed rice\100g large prawns\140g chicken (M&S)

-PWO drink

-Tuna Salad\140g Large prawns (M&S)

4iu's GH

40mcg Clen

50mcg IGF-1LR3


----------



## 3752

very tired today as yet again i was working till gone 12 last night and my little girl was in waking me up at 6.30am...

diet today was decent but for some reason just didn't feel like eating come to think of it i didn,t want to train either....

Diet:

-75g oats\2 scoops extreme whey

-200g Chicken\200g Wholemeal rice

-Extreme MRP bar

-2 scoops extreme whey\ Apple

-PWO drink

-250g chicken breast\roasted veg

I trained legs tonight but really didn't feel like it although i did have a great session.

Quads:

10min warm up on treadmill

leg press 7 sets

Horizontal squat 4 sets

Walking lunges 3 sets

Hamstrings:

Lying leg curl 4 sets

Stiff leg deadlifts 4 sets

Calfs:

Donkey raise 6 sets

Traps:

DB shrug 3 sets

Machine shrug 4 sets

4iu's GH

40mcg Clen

50mcg IGF-1LR3


----------



## 3752

i have started to tighten up my diet so that when i go to the states in Jan i can eat what i want....ish

my diet today was:

Calories Eaten Today

source grams cals %total

Fat: 36 327 19%

Sat: 8 76 4%

Poly: 9 77 5%

Mono: 10 94 6%

Carbs: 89 276 16%

Fiber: 20 0 0%

Protein: 274 1095 64%

Cals Fats Carbs Protein

Totals 1776 36 89 274

-6 egg whites\2 yolks\100g Ham

-Extreme MRP bar

-200g Chicken\300g Parsnips

-200g Chicken\300g Parsnips

-6 egg whites\2 yolks\100g Ham

-2 x Instone puddings

as you can see i have tighten it up a little...


----------



## 3752

i have kept to my strict diet again today it is pretty hard since i started the IGF-1 as this makes me hungry as hell.

I won't diet over christmas day and new years day but i will all the way up to my trip to the states.

I am going to switch over to a zero carb diet from tomorrow it is pretty tough but the benefits will be worth it plus it will gauge how i will react to my real pre-contest diet.

Diet:

-75g Oats\2 scoops extreme whey

-200g Chicken\300g Veg

-Extreme MRP bar

-2 x Instone puddings

-PWO drink

-250g Chicken\Salad + Olive Oil

Supps:

1 x Hardcore Pak

6 x UDO's Capsules

4 x Glucosamine caps

Training tonight was Chest and Biceps i had a massive pump this was from the IGF-1 after my biceps session they measured 18.7inches....

Chest:

Decline press 4 sets

Flat flyes 4 sets

Flat press 4 sets

Incline Press 4 sets

Biceps:

Standing barbell curl 4 sets

Seated DB curls 4 sets

Preacher Curls 4 sets

Hammer curls 4 sets

like i said amazing pump really feeling the IGF-1 working now.

Other Supps:

GH 4iu's

IGF 50mcg

Clen 80mcg


----------



## 3752

going to have to watch my carb levels whilst on IGF as i went in to to HYpo after my shower tonight panicked me a bit...


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> going to have to watch my carb levels whilst on IGF as i went in to to HYpo after my shower tonight panicked me a bit...


how does that feel mate?


----------



## 3752

i felt dizzy and light headed with cold sweats i have had it before when using Slin but never with IGF...

although having a hot shower whilst on lowish carbs is renoudd to cause this reaction.


----------



## Ironman

Are you planning to compete without the AASs? or do you hope you'll be able to get some in in time?

If not do you not think you will be wasting your time since everyother competitor will have a very big advantage over you? Not critisising - just curious about your thoughts on this?


----------



## 3752

if my wife does not fall pregnant then i will be competeing AAS free.

if she does fall pregnant then yes i will start to use AAS until this time i will only use GH/IGF/Clen/ECA...etc

It won't be a waste of time as competing in it self is more about diet than AAS.

Steroids help build the foundation and aid in maintaining LBM whilst dieting but as long as the diet is controlled and strict then LBM loss will be kept to a minamum.

In fact i expect to be in better shape than my shows this year.

don't get me wrong i don't expect it to easy though but i am 208lbs @ 11.7%bf at the moment his is definatly a good starting point for a diet to start.


----------



## Ironman

Good on you Pscarb - from your pics you clearly have an excellent foundation so hope all goes well.

One other thing slightly off topic - you already have a child dont you? were you taking AASs previous to this - if so how long did take so to speak to get your wife pregnant?


----------



## 3752

yes i have a 6yr old little girl i was on a cycle when Jenny fell pregnant and it pretty much happened within the first month of us trying....go figure

today was another strict day diet wise even more so than yesterday i really like to push myself my missus doesn't know why i am doing it though seeing as i don't start dieting for my comp until Feb...

-6 whole eggs\50g ham

-2 scoops extreme whey\1 tbsp peanut butter

-250g fillet steak\salad + olive oil

-2 scoops extreme whey\25g peanuts

-2 scoops extreme whey

-250g chicken\Salad + olive oil

training tonight was Back\Rear delts\Traps\Calf's

Back:

wide grip pull-downs 4 sets

close grip pull-downs 4 sets

seated row 4 sets

Bench DB rows 3 sets

Straight arm cable pullovers 3 sets

Rear delts:

Reverse pec-deck machine 4 sets

Cable rear pulls 4 sets

Traps:

Machine shrug 6 sets

Calf's:

Calf raise 6 sets

Supps:

1 x Hardcore Pak

6 x UDO's Capsules

4 x Glucosamine caps

Other Supps:

GH 4iu's

IGF 50mcg

Clen 80mcg

i am weighing 208lbs at a BF% of 11.7 so things are going well....the leaner i am when the pre-contest diet the better chance i have of minimising the muscle loss.


----------



## 3752

i decided to train tonight because i am going out tomorrow night and it is my little girls birthday on friday so i won't be back in the gym until Sat morning.

Trained Shoulders and triceps

Shoulders:

Warm up 3 sets side and front raise V light weight

Shoulder press 4 sets

Cable side lateral 4 sets

superset consitsing of Side and front raise 4 sets

Triceps:

Rope pulldowns 3 sets

EZ bar pressdowns 3 sets

Overhead extensions 3 sets

i cannot do much for shoulders as i have damaged my right shoulder.

Diet today was:

-6 whole eggs\50g ham

-2 scoops extreme whey\50g Peanuts

-200g fillet steak\salad + olive oil

-2 scoops extreme whey\25g peanuts

-2 scoops extreme whey

-250g chicken\Salad + olive oil

Supps:

1 x Hardcore Pak

6 x UDO's Capsules

4 x Glucosamine caps

Other Supps:

GH 4iu's

IGF 50mcg

Clen 80mcg


----------



## 3752

well i have few days off well 5 to be exact but i managed to train at my wife's gym today (big suprise for the guy who has been pestering her...  )

i trained Arms today..i used the Lee Preist style of training which is high volume plus i alternated between Bi's and Tri's like so....

DB curls 4 sets

EZ Pressdowns 4 sets

Preacher curls 4 sets

Rope pulldowns 4 sets

EZ Bar curl 4 sets

Tricep Dip machine 4 sets

Hammer curls 4 sets

Kick backs 4 sets

totally knackered after this but god i felt good....

i have still been doing cardio in the morning with the exception of xmas day this morning i did 40min.

i am now weighing 210lbs and i am getting leaner...

i have also increased the IGF-1LR3 to 80mcg per day although i have been running it eod on the days i did not train.

GH is still at 4iu's, i am hoping to get some T3 in soon so i can add this to the mix.

i am dropping my carbs for the next 4-5 days my diet will be similair to todays.

-6 egg whites + 3 yolks\slice of wholemeal bread

-pre-workout drink = 30g maltodex + 1 scoop extreme whey

-2 scoops extreme whey

-200g steak stir fried + salad

-200g steak stir fried + salad

-200g lean mince and veg

-2 scoops Extreme protein


----------



## 3752

got back to the gym yesterday not my gym as the tosser who owns it has shut for the whole holiday period.

i managed to train Back.

Back:

Wide pulldowns 4 sets

Close grip pulldowns 4 sets

Bench DB row 4 sets

Seated row 4 sets

Straight arm cable pullover 3 sets

Rear delts:

reverse Pec-Deck 4 sets

Cable rear pulls 4 sets

Calfs:

Seated calf raise 6 sets

i have cut way back on my carbs this week(up until today) monday through thursday was very minimal carbs but plenty of good fats and protein.

as you can see my diet is pretty much the sam as wednesday's

-6 egg whites + 3 yolks\slice of wholemeal bread

-pre-workout drink = 30g maltodex + 1 scoop extreme whey

-2 scoops extreme whey

-200g steak stir fried + salad

-200g steak stir fried + salad

-200g lean mince and veg

4iu's GH

80mcg IGF-1LR3


----------



## japtat

pscarb im new to the site is there anyone who is best to listen to for advice


----------



## 3752

welcome to the site mate..

all the MODS are all clued up on all of the aspects of Bodybuilding there are also some very clued up members post up your questions and you will get the answers you are looking for..


----------



## 3752

this last week as been a little sperodic training wise due to my gym being closed for the whole period.

I managed to train at my wifes gym again today and will probably train there tomorrow morning as well.

Chest & Biceps:

Chest:

Cable X-overs 4 sets

Incline BB press 4 sets

Flat Bench press 4 sets

Flat flyes 3 sets

Biceps:

DB curls 3 sets

BB curls 3 sets

Preacher curls 3 sets

this is the first time i have trained chest in nearly 2 weeks due to a severe shoulder injury i took it steady and light but i acheived a good pump.

i stayed in last night with the wife a freind we all had a few drinks and eat the normal crap foods.... 

i did get a little tipsy though...

Diet:

-75g Oats\2 scoops extreme whey

-Extreme MRP

-200g wholemeal rice\200g lean steak mince

-200g spud\8 egg whites 3 yolks

-6 egg whites 2 yolks + veg

well 2006 is here now so lets see what we all can make of it ...


----------



## DB

enjoying the thread pscarb keep it up mate


----------



## TypeR

hay keep up this thread its good! 

Do you have a full time job?? if so how do you keep up with the meals?


----------



## 3752

yes mate i am an IT consultant but i do work from home alot when i travel i just replace some meals with drinks...

the thread will continue until i finish competeing in 2006 it should start to get intresting after i return from the states on the 18th because i will be starting my diet shortly after ...


----------



## 3752

well after 7 yrs i have finally moved Gym's some of you know that i don't get on with the guy who own's my old gym basicly he is a backstabbing old git...(fact)

So a new gym has opened in plymouth it is a small chain called McCauleys it has a fitty's gym feel to it but the machines are very good with plenty of weight and the DB's go up to 50kg.

it is good to change and i am back to looking forward to training....

i trained Arms and Chest last night...

Biceps:

Seated Preacher curls 4 sets

BB curls 3 sets

DB curls 3 sets

Triceps:

Pressdowns 4 sets

Underhand pressdowns 4 sets

Overhead extensions 3 sets

Chest:

Flat press 3 sets

Incline Press 4 sets

Cable X-overs 3 sets

(i took it really easy on my chest due to my shoulder injury)

my diet has been a little off over the last few days more so because i have not had time to eat all 7 meals due to being too busy with work.

I am flying to the states on Sat for 2 weeks on business i am first going to Houston then on to New York.

i can tell you i am absalutly crapping myself as i don't like to fly.......:0

my Pre-Comp diet starts on the 30th of Jan so i will be enjoying my time in the states...


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Pscarb said:


> I am flying to the states on Sat for 2 weeks on business i am first going to Houston then on to New York.
> 
> i can tell you i am absalutly crapping myself as i don't like to fly.......:0
> 
> .


U wanna swap?


----------



## 3752

no thanks mate...

i managed to train today at Bally's fitness centre a decent gym with some great equipment...and the best bit is it's free for me because of the hotel i am staying at... 

Trained Chest\Biceps and calfs..

Chest:

Incline BB press 4 sets

Hammer flat press 4 sets

Incline DB press 4 sets

Pec-Deck 3 sets

Biceps:

DB curls 3 sets

Preacher curls 3 sets

BB curls 3 sets

Hammer curls 3 sets

Calfs:

Donkey calf raise 4 sets

Hammer calf raise 3 sets

I did 20min cardio this morning on the treadmill then 10min on the stairmaster after training.....

again my diet has not been constant today not as clean as i would like but not that bad..although i am sure the 2 cardio sessions per day will help.. 

obvouisly whilst out here in the states i am not using any GH or IGF so i visited GNC today and got the following supps to help me maintain this week.

Muscle Milk

Labrada's Charge

Dietex

i will be getting a box of Bars aswell to help me clean the diet up.


----------



## homer

hi pscarb

when you take your gh do you split it or take in one go cheers


----------



## 3752

when i use 4iu's i take it all at night before bed although when i start to diet i take it all in the morning i seem to get better fat burning by doing this.

as you know i have been training this week at Ballys in houston i trained back on Monday and tonight i trained legs.

I had a great workout on monday as most of the equipment in there is hammer strength so i could hit the muscle groups from diffrent angles.

my diet has not been great this week but i have started to use more supplements in the day to fill the gaps.

Muscle Milk do a portable tub of oats and protein i am having one of these and 2 sccops of muscle milk in water every morning, along with this i am having 2 labrada gold bars per day now i know this is not perfect but much better than eating crap.


----------



## homer

thanks for that and keep it up enjoying following it , as per my other post when you get time if you could take a look i could do with a few hints to get rid of water pre show thanks again homer


----------



## 3752

no problem mate will take a look later...

trained shoulders and tri's tonight good session.

Shoulders:

Side raise warm up 2 seta

Machine shoulder press 4 sets

DB side raise 4 sets

Standing mill press 4 sets

Cable side raise 4 sets

Triceps:

Pressdowns 4 sets

Skull crushers 3 sets

Dips 3 sets

Overhead extensions 3 sets

i have been doing 20min of cardio after each workout this week to help keep the fat at bay

i am feeling pretty crappy at the moment feel small and fat god i cannot wait to start my diet and believe me that is the first time i have said that in over 15 shows....


----------



## 3752

no training today as i am hurting big time from triceps last night and legs the night before.

so i thought i would relax tonight i am watching a movie and having a beer(light) in my room chillin...


----------



## homer

ENJOY IT BUDDY , YOU DESERVE IT


----------



## 3752

well my trip has come to an end i will be catching the plane home in approx 2hrs from now i am at the airport at the moment.

i managed to train on monday and tuesday in New York but again my diet was made mostly up of supplement bars\drinks...i have put on a little bodyfat over the last 2 weeks this is down to a mixture of baddish diet and hardly any cardio.

i have 1 week at home before i start my diet and i am so focused on this at the moment i intend to do aswell as i did 2005...


----------



## 3752

well i have had 2 days rest since getting back to the UK i was very jetlagged and needed lots of sleep.

i just got back from the gym trained Arms today.

Triceps & Biceps:

V bar pushdowns 4 sets

DB curls 4 sets

Rope pushdowns 3 sets

Seated preacher curl 4 sets

Rope overhead extensions 4 sets

BB curl 3 sets

Dips 3 sets

Hammer curls 3 sets

the exrecises where carried out in the orcer above.

i am going to be working on my pre-comp diet this weekend with Harold Marillier my coach as my diet starts a week monday.

I am going back to using 8iu's of GH per day from monday.

i lost 7lbs whilst i was away in the states i now weigh 201lbs but my BF is back up to 15% it was down to 12% before xmas i am not that suprised as i did enjoy christmas and my diet has been all over the place whilst in america but i do expect that 15% to drop down by a few % by the start of my diet.


----------



## TypeR

keep it up mate! 

Ben


----------



## 3752

what a week i have had in the last 96hrs i have only had 22hrs sleep this is mainly through having to prepare a major presentation for my company which took place yesterday...

all i had to eat yesterday before i trained was a bowl of fruit and a granola bar and that was at 8.00am

so as you can see even i have bad diet days...

well my diet starts next monday so it is all go from there so i will be eating up a little this weekend.

I am taking part in a seminar on sunday the 29th in Swindon with Dougie Black and Paul George(IFBB Pro) i will post up the details later tonight.


----------



## BL1

Great thread mate, looking forward to the next instalment ! Good luck with the diet.opcorn:


----------



## 3752

i tried my low carb diet day today just to get into the swing of things for monday...

Diet:

-8 egg whites 4 yolks

-2 scoops Extreme Whey

-200g steak and Veg

-2 scoops Extreme Whey

-1 scoop Extreme Build and recovery

-250g Steak and Mushrooms

i have kept my fluids high but not as high as when the diet starts...

training tonight was Shoulders and Triceps...

i have started back on the GH today after a break of 3 weeks i will be on 8iu's 6 days a week until 10 days from the show now.

i will start the other fat burning meds on monday...although i still won't be using any AAS for the show


----------



## 3752

well it has all started 12 weeks of dried chicken and boiled rice etc etc....

i am going to do a week of lowish carbs just to give me a kick start then next week i will probably start the carb cycling depending on how my body reacts to this week.

Diet:

-6 whole eggs

-Extreme MRP

-150g chicken + 100g lean mince

-Extreme MRP

-Extreme Build and recovery

-250g steak and veg

Values:

Cal's = 1895

Fats = 41

Carbs = 98

Protein = 290

I did 40min cardio this morning at 7.00am.

Trained chest and biceps tonight in the gym..

Chest:

Incline BB press 4 sets

Flat seat Press 4 sets

Incline DB press 4 sets

Cable X-Overs 4 sets

Biceps:

Seated DB curls 3 sets

Standing BB curl 3 sets

DB preacher curl 3 sets

Hammer curl 2 sets

Abs:

Frog kicks 4 sets

Hanging leg raise 3 sets

8iu's of GH 4iu's am and 4 before bed

1ml of Helios before cardio in the am.


----------



## 3752

Day 2...

Diet today:

-6 eggs

-2 scoops Extreme Protein + 30g seeds

-175g Chicken\100g Lean Mince

-2 scoops Extreme Protein

-Extreme Build and Recovery

-300g Steak + Veg

-1 Scoop Extreme Whey

Values today-Cals:2189 Fats:81 Carbs:77 Protein:288

Training today was Back\Rear delts and Traps:

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

Seated Row 4 sets

Double DB row 4 sets

Close grip pulldowns 3 sets

Cable pullovers 4 sets

Rear Delts:

Cable rear delt pulls 3 sets

Machine rear delt machine 4 sets

Traps:

DB shrugs 4 sets

BB shrugs 3 sets

Calfs:

Seated raise 4 sets

GH 8iu's today...

no Helios today as when i woke up this morning i felt a little rough still did 40min cardio.


----------



## 3752

today has been a rest day from the gym although i still did my 40min cardio this morning at 7am as usual.

diet today was very low in carbs and much higher in fats..

-6 whole eggs

-2 scoops extreme protein (blended mix)

-250g Chicken + Veg

-2 scoops extreme protein (blended mix)

-200g Chicken + Veg

-25g Mixed Seeds

Values:

Cals:1853

Fats:82g

Carbs:15g

Protein:262g


----------



## John

what do you put feeling rough the other day to? Just to much play time or something more sinister ?


----------



## 3752

it was through work mate i am a little bit of a workaholic last week i worked 74hrs out of 96 so that didn't do me much good hence the Mouth Ulcers i have....


----------



## John

but im loving the new sig / bar


----------



## 3752

yea it is cool init....


----------



## 3752

today was the first leg day of my diet and hell was it an intense workout so much so i was nearly sick after wards i suppose that will teach me to drop my carbs to under 100g... 

Training:

10Min warm up on treadmill

Leg extensions 4 sets

Leg Press 6 sets 25 reps per set

Walking lunges 4 sets

Seated Hamstring curl 5 sets

Stiff legged deadlifts 4 sets

that was it short and sweet the whole workout took 38min when i diet i tend to decrease the time between sets but i think i might have pushed it a little too much tonight.

Diet:

-6 whole eggs

-275g chicken + mushrooms

-2 scoops extreme whey + Udo's oil

-2 scoops extreme whey + Udo's oil

-1 serving of Extreme build and recovery

-275g chicken + salad

Values:

Cals:2278

Fats:80

Carbs:84

Protein:300

spoke to Harold today concerning my prep i will be seeing him next tuesday he says we will be switching to carb cycling next week.

we both agree that i need a little more than 60-80g of carbs per day to help maintain the muscle i have.

8iu's GH

1.6ml of Helios

i have also started to use Creatine Ethyl Ester from today.

Cardio was 40min at 7.00am this morning.


----------



## Aftershock

Mate when you dieting for a contest and cycling carbs how do you cope with the hunger on the low carb days or dont you find it a problem?

Im on 100g carbs on a low carb days (which is bad enough) and I know you you dont consume any at all on yours.

I know you have to be disciplined and im a stubbon [email protected] myself but are there any little tips you can give for making it less of a chore? Im loving the sugar free jelly myself 

Oh and how effective do you find the helios at spot reduction?


----------



## 3752

i increase my good fats with things like seeds or nuts which help with the hunger also pints of diet coke or pepsi Max helps.

the suger free jelly is awesome but i don't put that in until around the 6 week mark.

but to be honest with all that i still have times when i am hungry but i just plough through thinkinhg of the end goal.

i think helios is very effective at spot reduction but you have to be clever with the injections i use 1ml per shot i inject .2ml in several diffrent places instead of just injecting the whole lot in one place.


----------



## RAIKEY

this thread is great.....

well timed too......

Paul, your show is on the exact day as my first,( 13 may) so following this thread has been good in so far as, if i feel i,m doing something way wrong,

i can log on, have a quick look at this, and know if i,m on track or whatever.

anyway, feb 18 is the 12 week marker mate, (not that you need reminding eh?)

i,m looking forward to seeing how things change for you on here, cos i,ve been conditioning myself mentally, to begin at this point, with the controlled carb cycling,........... and early AM cardio (aghh!).


----------



## John

it,ll be interesting to see how you both look nearer the time of your shows, good work guys.


----------



## 3752

glad you guys like the thread its all about information...

Raikey your 1st show is on the 13th of May my 1st show is on the 23rd of april this coming sunday will be the 11 week mark for me mate...


----------



## RAIKEY

Pscarb said:


> glad you guys like the thread its all about information...
> 
> Raikey your 1st show is on the 13th of May my 1st show is on the 23rd of april this coming sunday will be the 11 week mark for me mate...


a sunday show!

where abouts??

i'll come and shout things at yer .


----------



## 3752

it is all the way down in exeter mate a bit of a trek for you mate approx 270miles


----------



## 3752

it looks like i might have made a little mistake with my carbs this week i have been using extreme's Build and Recover PWO drink i thought 1 scoop = 1 serving well whilst speaking to dougie today i found out 2 scoops = 1serving so this means all of the carb amounts this week have to be lowered by 30g i thought i was feeling flat 

today was Shoulders and triceps:

Shoulders:

DB side raise (Warm up)

Smith Mill press 4 sets

Cable side raise 4 sets

Seated Machine press(palms facing in) 4 sets

Triceps:

Pressdowns 4 sets

Underhand pulldowns 3 sets

Overhead extensions 4 sets

Dips 3 sets

no cardio this morning as my legs where sore from last nights session

i was going to do calfs tonight but they hurt soo much from training legs last night i couldn't, speaking of which i am soooo sore from last night session looking like an idiot trying to walk around the house my little girl was laughing at me this morning trying to walk up the stairs...

Diet:

-MRP

-250g chicken + Asparagus

-250g chicken + cucumber salad

-2 scoops of extreme whey and 50g oats in water

-2 scoops of extreme whey (PWO)

-6 egg whites 2 yolks + half a can of tuna + Asparagus

Values:

Cals:1881

Fats:56

Carbs:62

Protein:277

8iu's GH


----------



## Galtonator

I really find this thread a great read


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth

Are you using any aas at all for this upcoming show?


----------



## 3752

Hi Ash..No mate i have no plans to use any AAS until Jen falls pregnant...

well what a disaster my re-feed day was...on my re-feed days i eat approx 250g of protein and then after that pretty much anything that is not nailed down.. 

but yesterday was a different story i had my breakfast of Oats and protein then at lunchtime went to pizza hut with my little girl to feast on pizza well to cut a long story short...they undercooked my pizza and the dough was still soft and by the time they had tried to rectify the problem and failed i had lost my appetite 

any way i eat 4 times in all probably totalling approx 18Cals so not much of a re-feed..

Today was supposed to be a zero carb day so to adjust after the mammoth re-feed

but i decided to have carbs..

Diet:

-100g Fillet steak + 4 egg whites and 2 yolks

-200g lean mince (made with a low carb/fat sauce)+ Basmati rice

-200g lean mince (made with a low carb/fat sauce)+ Basmati rice

-225g Chicken + Asparagus

-200g lean mince (made with a low carb/fat sauce)+ Basmati rice

-200g lean mince

Values:

Cals:2257

Fat:60

Carbs:171

Protein:282

i have not trained today nor have i done any cardio...so i should have my energy restored for the next week.

I am meeting with my coach Harold Marillier on Tuesday so we can look through my diet and plan for the next 4 weeks.

it looks like that i will be carb cycling but probably eating more carbs than i have done in the past.


----------



## John

Man i love Pizza Hut, its the sh1t.


----------



## 3752

yea but yesterday it was just sh1t...


----------



## John

Pscarb said:


> yea but yesterday it was just sh1t...


Paul your too much mate, i cant wait till we do you at rugger


----------



## 3752

John said:


> Paul your too much mate, i cant wait till we do you at rugger


John John wake up wake up you are having an unrealistic dream......quick call an ambulance....


----------



## John

doesnt mean you can hijack it and turn it into nonsense, lets get it back on track mate eh.


----------



## chrisgatguis

jiust read this entire thread. good luck Pscarb with the comp hope u do well and keep us upto date 

its hard to imagine how u can

a) keep your diet nailed this strict

B) keep training this much

c) keep being a dad this commited

d)keep being a husband this commited (i..e. have you had any good news yet with the misses?)

e)keep workin till 12 in the mornin etc

well done mate u must be good at dealing with stress!

keep us posted/ boosting my motivation


----------



## 3752

chrisgatguis said:


> d)keep being a husband this commited (i..e. have you had any good news yet with the misses?)
> 
> well done mate u must be good at dealing with stress!
> 
> keep us posted/ boosting my motivation


cheers mate ...

No news on the baby front yet mate but keeping my fingers crossed...

As for dealing with stress i don't know about....it helps when you have freinds like Jimmy and TinyTom who kick my @ss from time to time...


----------



## Tinytom

No probs mate.


----------



## 3752

As i have said my weekend didn't go to plan but today is the start of another week..... 

Last monday i weighed 210lbs today i weigh 207lbs so dropped 3lbs in the first week...

Diet:

-200g Steak + 100g Basmati Rice

-250g Chicken + 150g Basmati Rice

-250g Chicken + 200g Sweet Spud

-MRP drink

-1 serving build & Recovery

-250g Chicken + Cucumber/Tomatoe salad

Values:

Cals:2169

Fats:40

Carbs:160

Protein:297

as you can see i have raised my carbs a little today and will do the same tomorrow.

I am seeing Harold tomorrow and we are going to devise a carb cycling plan due to me not using AAS and being in better condition than last year i don't believe i will be using as many low carb days.

Training:

Chest and Biceps

Incline BB press 4 sets

Flat BB press 4 sets

Incline DB press 4 sets

Flat flyes 3 sets

Cable X-Overs 3 sets

Biceps:

BB curl 3 sets

Single DB cable curl 3 sets

Seated preacher curl 3 sets

Hammer curl 3 sets

Calfs:

Seated calf raise 5 sets

Abs:

Ball Crunches 6 sets

i am training calfs and abs after workout whilst dieting....

Cardio: 30min @ 7am

Helios: 1ml pre-cardio

GH: 8iu's


----------



## homer

hi pscarb, could you please tell me if you take helios sc or im as my mate is taking sc and says it stings like a bitch cheers


----------



## 3752

it is SC mate...

i have been away for the last few days staying at a hotel with dial up so getting online was a challenge...

i went to see my coach Harold Marillier on tuesday this was the firat time he had the chance to see me since i started the diet.

he has changed my diet to carb cycling which was always the plan....

when i start a diet i always cut my carbs and Cals way too much with all my experiance i still do this....so Harold has steadied the boat so to speak...

my diet from tomorrow is as follows...

Mon = Low Carb

Tues = Low Carb

Wed = Med Carb

Thur = Low Carb

Fri = Low Carb

Sat = High Carb

Sun = Low Carb

Low Day = Cals 2320 : Carbs 100g : Protein 300g : Fats 80g

Med Day = Cals 2450 : Carbs 200g : Protein 300g : Fats 50g

High Day = Cals 2580 : Carbs 400g : Protein 200g : Fats 20g

if you have followed my diet last week you will notice that this diet even on a low day i am eating more carbs and Cals....

my training is going to be the same but my Cardio has increased to twice daily this will allow mw to increase the Cals and still lose fat...

I am a little tired tonight as i did 45min cardio this morning and 40min after training legs tonight all this and a 6hr car drive .....

i should start to see some great results from this diet by monday morning...


----------



## mrmasive

Pscarb said:


> my diet from tomorrow is as follows...
> 
> Mon = Low Carb
> 
> Tues = Low Carb
> 
> Wed = Med Carb
> 
> Thur = Low Carb
> 
> Fri = Low Carb
> 
> Sat = High Carb
> 
> Sun = Low Carb
> 
> Low Day = Cals 2320 : Carbs 100g : Protein 300g : Fats 80g
> 
> Med Day = Cals 2450 : Carbs 200g : Protein 300g : Fats 50g
> 
> High Day = Cals 2580 : Carbs 400g : Protein 200g : Fats 20g


Watching this space with great anticipation.........:crazy:


----------



## 3752

today was the first real day i had chance to put into action the new carb cyling regieme...

Diet:

-2 scoops extreme protein + 1small banana + 3 udo's capsules

-225g lean steak + salad + 25g seeds

-225g lean steak + salad + 3 udo's capsules

-2 scoops extreme protein + 25g seeds

-1 serving extreme build and recovery + 1 scoop extreme whey + 3 udo's capsules

-250g lean steak + Asparugus + 3 udo's capsules

3L water + 1L diet coke

8iu's GH

2ml Helios

40mcg IGF-1 pre-workout

Training:

Shoulders:

Side raise warm up...

Seated mill press 4 sets

DB front raise 4 sets

Improvised front press (palms facing towards me) 4 sets

DB side raise 4 sets (last set was drop set)

Triceps:

Rope pulldowns 3 sets

French press 3 sets

EZ skull crushers 3 sets

Dips 3 sets

Calfs&Abs:

Seated calf raise 4 sets

Crunches 4 sets(had to stop due to lower back pain)

Cardio:

AM = 35min

PWO = 40min

as you can see i have upped both my cardio and training volume i will keep this at this level pretty much all the way through.


----------



## John

ive obviously not used it yet, and i say yet,lol, but can i ask why you do the IGF pre workout and everyone else seems to be saying do it after?

Or is it just sheer convenience?


----------



## 3752

i prefer it mate to be honest i get a better reaction doing it this way than post workout...


----------



## tahir

so pscarb do u do the igf once a day, (pre workout),

or do you do a shot in the morning as well?


----------



## 3752

just once a day mate approx 30min before workout...


----------



## mrmasive

Pscarb said:


> 1L diet coke


Any reason or just because you like it....


----------



## 3752

mainly because i like it mate to be honest i can drink up to 3L per day some times when i am working


----------



## 3752

Saturday was my high carb day which included a cheat meal...which my lovely wife cooked me...

today i decided to just drop the carbs to pretty much zero 2 reasons really to help my body get back on track and that i could only do one session of cardio as my lower back has been very bad today so much so i could hardly stand....thankfully this has eased over the day and loads of pain killers..

Diet:

-8 egg whites, 3 yolks + 40g of V low fat cheese

-250g chicken + Asparagus

-8 egg whites, 3 yolks + 40g of V low fat cheese

-2 scoops Extreme Whey + 30g mixed seeds

-200g Salmon + Asparagus

i have received a new fat burning solution it is a liquid oral solution it contains

Clen

T3

Yohimbine HCL

i am going to start using it tomorrow in place of the Helios hopefully the results will be good.

I am also going to give IM GH injections a try i have read some decent articles on this method of late but i will never know if it works if i don't try it myself.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Pscarb said:


> i have received a new fat burning solution it is a liquid oral solution it contains
> 
> Clen
> 
> T3
> 
> Yohimbine HCL
> 
> i am going to start using it tomorrow in place of the Helios hopefully the results will be good.
> 
> .


Sounds good, whats it called, and what would the dosages be like? who makes it?


----------



## 3752

cannot say much at the moment mate but i should have more info later this week it also contains 7-Keto...

today was a decent day both training and Diet was good..

Diet:

-50g Oats + 2 scoops extreme protein + 2 UDO's Capsules

-250g Chicken + Asparagus + 2 UDO's Capsules

-250g Chicken + Asparagus + 2 UDO's Capsules

-25g seed mix + 2 scoops extreme protein

-1 serving Build and Recovery + 1 scoop whey + 10g Glutamine\200g ALCAR

-200g Salmon + Asparagus

Values:Cals-2281 Fat-61 Carbs-115 Protein-297

Training:

Changed training this week i am now training shoulders with chest...

Chest:

Incline DB press 4 sets

Flat BB press 4 sets

Flat flyes 3 sets

Incline BB press 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds between sets...

Shoulders:

Arnold Press 4 sets

Cable side raise 4 sets

BB mill press 3 sets of 25reps

Cardio:

45min at 7.00 am

35min post workout..

8iu's GH

60mcg IGF

1.5ml of Lipotherm

i am also trialing some new ECA capsules and from the session i had they are definitely on the ball....

today is a special but sad day for me as it is the anniversary of my father's death he died of cancer 6yrs ago today only 2 days after he met my daughter for the first time......Rest in peace dad....


----------



## 3752

i have been on holiday this week so i have had plenty of time to prepare meals and train which is a good thing as i have been able to settle into a routine...

Diet:

-8 egg whites, 3Yolks + 40g Low fat cheese + 1 slice of wholemeal bread

-250g chicken + Salad + 20ml UDO's oil

-2 scoops Extreme protein + 10ml UDO's Oil

-250g chicken + Salad + 10ml UDO's oil

-1 serving of Build and Recovery + 1 scoop extreme whey + 250mg ALCAR + 10g L-Glutamine

-250g Chicken + Asparagus + 10ml UDO's Oil

8iu's GH im

40mcg IGF-1LR3

1.5ml Lipotherm

1ml Helios

Training:

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

Narrow grip 4 sets

1 arm DB row's 3 sets

Smith machine deadlifts 4 sets

Straight arm cable pullovers 3 sets

Rear delts:

Rear delt Machine 4 sets

Cable rear pulls 4 sets

Traps:

DB shrugs 3 sets

BB shrugs 3 sets

Abs:

Leg raises 4 sets

Crunches 4 sets

as you can see i finally managed to get some UDO's Oil so i should be seeing some great results in the next cpl of weeks...


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth

Hi paul

I have noticed you train with alot of volume. 18 sets for back and 6 sets for rear delts. Seems like alot. Just wondered how many sets you push to failure?

I veiw the thread everyday. Its very interesting and I think its a good idea to have something like this on the board. What weight do you plan on being at the west britain?


----------



## 3752

Hi Ash glad to hear that you like the thread...

i have found after alot of trial and error that higher volume is best for my physique.

i would go to failure on the last 2-3 sets of each exercise the first 1 or 2 sets are to gauge me strength that day...

but when i compete i like to throw things in like triple drop sets and very high rep sets from time to time Rob and Pete don't like it when i do it

not sure on the weight on stage though as i am still not using any AAS so not sure how this will effect me.

one of the boards MOD's Jimmy has seen me and he reckons i will be in better condition than in 2005 if this is the case then the weight is of no concern if i am being honest...

How is your training going mate? are you still down at Bodylines?


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth

Pscarb said:


> Hi Ash glad to hear that you like the thread...
> 
> i have found after alot of trial and error that higher volume is best for my physique.
> 
> i would go to failure on the last 2-3 sets of each exercise the first 1 or 2 sets are to gauge me strength that day...
> 
> but when i compete i like to throw things in like triple drop sets and very high rep sets from time to time Rob and Pete don't like it when i do it
> 
> not sure on the weight on stage though as i am still not using any AAS so not sure how this will effect me.
> 
> one of the boards MOD's Jimmy has seen me and he reckons i will be in better condition than in 2005 if this is the case then the weight is of no concern if i am being honest...
> 
> How is your training going mate? are you still down at Bodylines?


I agree that in bodybuilding it isnt about weight but its what you look like that counts. My training is ok. Finished my cycle now and starting PCT in about 10 days. I am not too happy with how it went but I dont think I gave it all I had. Going to try and get upto about 220 before I start dieting.

Yes I am still down bodylines but I will probably be moving soon. Stuarts gym is opening withing the next few weeks so that looks like the next step. Me and andy are going to the west britain so we will offer support.


----------



## 3752

i will look for you in the crowd Ash...when stu opens the gym i will pop up and have a look probably move there after my show...

today was another decent day but i must admit the diet is really starting to kick in now as i am feeling hungry before my meal times which for me means my metabolism is working faster....

i have had my doubts over the last few days as to weather i can make the grade for my 2 shows but thanks to the words of encouragement of Harold my coach and Dougie Black my friend i am backontrack mentally..

today i have swapped the Clen for a ECA type fat-burner the one i am currently using contains per capsule:

30mg Eph

200mg Caffeine

25mg Aspirin

100mg Narginin

although i am going to trial another one soon....

Training:

Arms:

Press-downs 4 sets

Underhand press-downs 3 sets

Over head cable extensions 3 sets

French press 3 sets

Seated preacher curls 4 sets

Standing DB curls 3 sets

cable spider curls 3 sets

at the end i did a massive set of for both tri's and bi's

25 reps on the cable arm curl

25 reps V-bar press-downs

25 reps on the cable arm curl

25 reps V-bar press-downs

after that i was done...... 

Diet:

-10 egg whites\3 yolks\25g low fat cheese

-200g lean mince\1 slice wholemeal toast

-2 scoops Extreme whey\20ml Udo's

-250g Chicken\Asparagus

-1 serving extreme Build and Recovery\1scoop whey

-250g Chicken\Asparagus

3L water

1.5L diet coke

8iu's GH

40mcg IGF-1LR3

i am starting to see some decent detail around my chest and shoulders now. my abs are visible mainly my top 2 sets just got some BF to move from my lower abs but the big job is shifting the fat i have on my lower back but that normally shifts at around 3 weeks from the show....


----------



## SJCCLIFF

nice thread paul

ill be in the crown with ash offering support for u in the west britain.

ill be starting me 2nd cycle of aas in march, will be good this time me diet will be spot on this time had probs eating @ work in last cycle

all sorted now tho

have to eat cold brown rice & chicken or turkey breast which is leaner.

mrp's are gr8. mix them in a shaker under me desk lol


----------



## SJCCLIFF

aas cycle

1 shot of t350 per week

2 shots of deca per week

and winni tabs



SJCCLIFF said:


> nice thread paul
> 
> ill be in the crown with ash offering support for u in the west britain.
> 
> ill be starting me 2nd cycle of aas in march, will be good this time me diet will be spot on this time had probs eating @ work in last cycle
> 
> all sorted now tho
> 
> have to eat cold brown rice & chicken or turkey breast which is leaner.
> 
> mrp's are gr8. mix them in a shaker under me desk lol


----------



## 3752

Saturday was my cheat day and also my leg day....

Training.

Quads:

Leg extensions 4 sets

Leg press-(1 set was 15 reps followed by 10sec rest then 15 reps) 5 sets completed.

Walking Lunges 4 sets

Hams:

Seated curl 4 sets

Stiff leg dead-lifts 4 sets

my diet on Saturday was...first meal was 10.30am due to training

-1 serving Build and Recover +1 scoop whey

-200g Chicken + Veg

-200g Lean Mince + 150g rice

-Labrador Protein Bar

-Twix

-Hucking Fuge chinese take away 

weight this morning 203lbs BF% 12.7

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Sunday:

due to some severe blisters on my feet from all of the cardio on the treadmill i decided not to do any cardio today(seeing as i did 90min on Friday..)

Diet:

-200g Lean Mince + 10ml Udo's Oil

-2 scoops extreme Protein + 20ml Udo's Oil

-2 scoops extreme Protein + 20ml Udo's Oil

-7 egg whites + 2 yolks + 40g Low fat cheese

-250g Chicken + Veg + 10ml Udo's Oil

Totals

Cals ..Fat Carb .Prot

2059 87 ...42 ..276

as most of you know i have been without AAS for 9 months now because me and the wife are wanting to have another baby.

we have been trying for 14months with no avail and we have tried every thing..

i have just had some more blood tests and a sperm count.. my FSH and Test levels are back to normal and my sperm count is 3 x normal levels (although a little slow) i have an appointment with the endocrinologist tomorrow as well as my 2nd sperm count but it seems that i have recovered after my long 6month cycle last year...

so i did a 6month cycle and had to recover without AAS for 9months this should tell you something about long cycles and believe me i carried out a full and well planned PCT...

any way the long and the short of it is that both me and Jenny are fed up altering our lives and having sex by how the moon is and the temp of her womb so she has given me her permission to use AAS in my contest prep....

i am not going to go mad all i will use are fast acting gear along with an amount of HCG every 2-3 days...

i am meeting with my coach this coming Tuesday where we will decide on a course i will of course post this up as soon as i have decided....


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth

Im sorry to hear that you and your wife are not pregnant but it will be interesting to hear of your cycle.


----------



## SJCCLIFF

hi paul

are you able to post any pics of up of u to see your progress.


----------



## 3752

sorry mate no pics until 6 weeks out...


----------



## Ironman

Pscarb said:


> as most of you know i have been without AAS for 9 months now because me and the wife are wanting to have another baby.
> 
> we have been trying for 14months with no avail and we have tried every thing..
> 
> i have just had some more blood tests and a sperm count.. my FSH and Test levels are back to normal and my sperm count is 3 x normal levels (although a little slow) i have an appointment with the endocrinologist tomorrow as well as my 2nd sperm count but it seems that i have recovered after my long 6month cycle last year...
> 
> so i did a 6month cycle and had to recover without AAS for 9months this should tell you something about long cycles and believe me i carried out a full and well planned PCT...
> 
> any way the long and the short of it is that both me and Jenny are fed up altering our lives and having sex by how the moon is and the temp of her womb so she has given me her permission to use AAS in my contest prep....
> 
> i am not going to go mad all i will use are fast acting gear along with an amount of HCG every 2-3 days...
> 
> i am meeting with my coach this coming Tuesday where we will decide on a course i will of course post this up as soon as i have decided....


Hello bud - surely after all the time with no gear its worth giving it a few more months. Wont going back on the gear now set you back?

From what you say you will do well with out the use of aas's anyway so whats the point in using them now?

My wife and tried for a long time to - to the point where we kind of gave up trying - by this I mean we threw the predictor kits away, forgot about best times, scraped the period charts etc, and a couple months after this she fell pregnant.

I just think think that for the sake of a few more months you will be shooting yourself in the foot taking gear now.

I dont need to tell you that stress can have its effects but from what i can tell you lead a bit of a stressful life anyway what with your busy job - trainnin and dieting for a show - and on top this trying to get pregnant (not you your wife). It all adds up.

Anyway sorry for preaching to you - hope i havent offended you.

T


----------



## 3752

no mate you have not offended me post like yours are one of the reasons why i decided to post this log...

But you saying what you have is good timing because me and Jen went to see my endocrinologist(sp) yesterday and although the appointment was very encouraging we have decided to leave it a few more months before i go back on the gear.

one main reason is it seems that because my FSH reading last September was unreadable then my sperm count would have been so low that i would of been firing blanks...

but in November my FSH reading was 1.9 which is in the normal range this would indicate that my sperm count would have recovered this was proved 5 weeks ago when i had a count of 67million(20million being normal) although motility was a little low but nothing to bad.

My FSH reading as of last week was 2.3 so still climbing and in the next few days i will have the results from the sperm analysis i did yesterday.

Any way the consultant told us that although we thought we had been trying for 14months it seems that due to the shutdown he can say that we have only been able to actually get jenny pregnant in the last 2 months which is no time at all.

So i have decided to not go back on the gear and see how things go....

I trained at Forest gym today with my friend and coach Harold Marillier.

we trained Back and god was i in pain.... 

Back:

Wide pull-downs 4 sets

T-bar rowing 3 sets

Hammer Row 4 sets

Underhand pulldowns 2 sets

DB shrugs 3 sets

Partial deads supersetted with BB shrugs 1 all out set

Harold made me squeeze and hold all of the contraction phase which just zapped me of strength...

Diet:

-1 serving of Tropicana start up + 1scoop extreme protein

-175g Basmati rice + 250g chicken + 10ml Udo's oil

-1 serving of Build & Recovery + 1 scoop extreme whey

-175g Basmati rice + 250g chicken + 10ml Udo's oil

-Chicken salad

-230g Salmon flakes

(Meals 5&6 are in hotel....)

like i have mentioned i have seen my coach today.

he was pleased with my progress but would like me to be tighter so for this reason we have decided to drop my carbs on my low days from 100g to 50g..

i will be adding some T3 from Friday as well as upping my IGF-1LR3 to every day.

so from Friday my protocol will be:

8iu's GH

IGF-1LR3 60-80mcg

50mcg T3 2on 1off 2on 2off

Clen alternates every week with ECA stack

It seems that this year i am coming in much better in my upper back more than last year.

most of the bad weight is around my middle section but hopefully with the extra supplements and lower carbs most of this should shift in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## 3752

sorry i have not posted for the last few days but being away in a hotel is hard to get online...

wednesday i trained Arms at castles gym had a great session along with 45min cardio...

travelling all day today so again my diet was hard but thank goodness for cold salmon

-1 individual pot of tesco's oatmeal + 2 scoops extreme protein

-200g salmon + 80g tuna

-135g salmon + 140g sliced chicken

-135g salmon + 140g sliced chicken

-275g Chicken + salad

Values...

Protein:302

Carbs:61

Fats:72

Cals:2093


----------



## Ironman

Pscarb said:


> no mate you have not offended me post like yours are one of the reasons why i decided to post this log...
> 
> But you saying what you have is good timing because me and Jen went to see my endocrinologist(sp) yesterday and although the appointment was very encouraging we have decided to leave it a few more months before i go back on the gear.
> 
> one main reason is it seems that because my FSH reading last September was unreadable then my sperm count would have been so low that i would of been firing blanks...
> 
> but in November my FSH reading was 1.9 which is in the normal range this would indicate that my sperm count would have recovered this was proved 5 weeks ago when i had a count of 67million(20million being normal) although motility was a little low but nothing to bad.
> 
> My FSH reading as of last week was 2.3 so still climbing and in the next few days i will have the results from the sperm analysis i did yesterday.
> 
> Any way the consultant told us that although we thought we had been trying for 14months it seems that due to the shutdown he can say that we have only been able to actually get jenny pregnant in the last 2 months which is no time at all.
> 
> So i have decided to not go back on the gear and see how things go....


Good to hear dude - hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth

I just wondered paul how many calories do you consume in the off season, Protein and carbs etc.


----------



## andyparry123

reading this is good inspiration, I thought my diet was "cleanish" but have read your "cleanish" diet and it makes me look like wayne slob. doubles my determination to get lean before starting my first cycle.

good luck to you and your missus, especially the missus as you must be well grumpy on that diet!


----------



## 3752

andyparry123 said:


> reading this is good inspiration, I thought my diet was "cleanish" but have read your "cleanish" diet and it makes me look like wayne slob. doubles my determination to get lean before starting my first cycle.
> 
> good luck to you and your missus, especially the missus as you must be well grumpy on that diet!


I am glad it gives you some inspiration Andy make sure you ask questions though if you don't understand why i am doing something...and i ain't that grumpy on the diet....honest



Ash said:


> I just wondered paul how many calories do you consume in the off season, Protein and carbs etc.


my protein is lower at about 250g and my carbs are probably around the 300g mark but i always have a large amount of good fats in the diet year round.....my carbs are pretty low for an off season but i find i tend to bloat if i go to heavy on the carbs.

well the show is 8 weeks tomorrow so really kicking things into gear now.

as i have said earlier in the week i am having 50g of carbs on my low days which will all be at breakfast.

my cardio is up to 2 x 45min sessions 6 days per week...

i have been sampling 2 types of Dymetadrine (ECA) capsules with good results over the last week but today i switch back over to Clen.

The clen i am using is Lipotherm (Oral liquid) and Helios (SC injection)

Lipotherm-1ml:

60mcg Clen

50mcg T3

100mg Yohimbine HCL

50mg 7-keto

Helios-1ml:

40mcg Clen

5.4mg Yohimbine HCL

i will start on 1ml of the Lipotherm per day for a 2 days then have 2 days on the Helios this is mainly because of the T3 as i am following a 2 on- 2off protocol...

Today is also the day i get to finally use some AAS i am going to use 1ml of Primobolan every 5 days this will probably increase in the next month to 2ml every 5 days.

I have done my research and found that Primo at this dosage will cause little to no effect on my HPTA system (which is important for baby making) and although this dose is very low because i have been of the AAS for 10 months i should see some results granted not huge results but at this stage of the pre-comp preparations it will help massively.

I am also using a PCT capsule whilst on the Primo as extra protection again this is something i have managed to get hold of to sample...each capsule contain:

Clomid

Nolvadex

Proviron

MTII (oral version)

the amounts per 2 capsules only total 100mg i will keep you all informed on this product as potentially it would be invaluable after a course.

I trained legs yesterday..

Leg extensions 4 sets

Leg press (20 reps) supersetted with walking lunges (10 steps each leg) x 4 sets

Seated Hamstring curls 4 sets

Stiff leg dead-lifts 4 sets

Abductor machine 3 sets

Cardio was 45min both am and post workout...

My diet yesterday was...

-Oats in water with 2 scoops extreme protein

-275g chicken + veg +10ml udo'oil

-250g chicken + veg +10ml udo'oil

-2 scoops extreme whey + 10g glutamine

-2 scoops extreme whey mixed in a small amount of water to make a pudding...

i only eat 5 times yesterday as the ECA capsules killed my appetite big time as i was on 3 a day...

today is my re-feed day so i will be eating lots of good carbs trough the day along with a cheat meal tonight.

as of this morning i am 200lbs bang on so that is a loss of 10lbs in 4 weeks but my condition has improved loads over the last few days...from today my weight might go up with the addition of the primo but my condition should get better....how freaky is that


----------



## John

and good info for us beginners as well, i know i asked before but the show in 8 weeks, is that the one in Exeter?, can you stick down date and place for us mate, id like to try to get to that.


----------



## 3752

no problem John but like i said before mate that is like a million mile trip for you mate.. 

Date:23rd April

Place:Exeter Guildhall

well another weekend finished and another step closer to being able to eat Kit Kats whenever i want... 

yesterday was my refeed day still i did not go mad but i did eat more than the prevouise weeks which is a good thing because i think the low carb dieting i tend to do need a good refeed day once a week.....so my body can get prepared for the oncoming week.

Sunday:

No carbs apart from veg today and 2 x 45min cardio sessions..i can see a decent fat loss now just have to wait for the skin to tighten up and we are rockin...

-9 egg whites\3 yolks + 40g weight watchers cheese

-2 scoops extreme protein

-2 scoops extreme protein + 10ml Udo's Oil

-9 egg whites\3 yolks + 40g weight watchers cheese

-275g Chicken + Asparagus

Totals

Cals:1748

Fats:63

Carbs:19

Protein:260


----------



## pico

this information is golden bro, did you manage to maintain plenty mass whilst off the aas? my pct usually consists of hcg in the last couple of weeks of the course followed by the standard 3 weeks of nolva. what would you normally do?


----------



## 3752

i use HCG during the course not after then i either use clomid or nolva afterwards along with DHEA, Tribullas etc etc...

I have manged to keep a decent amount of mass with out the AAS but it has been hard..

I have been away from home in the last few days working....

back last night after a 6hr drive from yorkshire now try that whilst dieting

it is my medium day today so i upped my carbs to

Diet today:

-2 packets ready break nice and oaty + 2 scoops Extreme Protein

-2 packets ready break nice and oaty + 2 scoops Extreme Protein + 10ml Udo's Oil

-2 packets ready break nice and oaty + 2 scoops Extreme Protein + 10ml Udo's Oil

-225 chicken breast(yep on its lonesome)

-2 scoops Extreme Protein

-200g Lean Mince made into 2 burgers + Asparagus

Totals:

Cals-2199

Fats-53

Carbs-126

Protein-302

Training was Back\Rear Delts and traps

-Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

-Seated Row 3 sets

-Underhand grip pulldowns 3 sets

-Bent Over Row 3 sets

-Partial Deads supersetted with Shrugs 2 sets

All sets on Back where held for a count of 2 in the contracted position so the wieght was not my max but the intensity was V high

-DB shrugs 3 sets

-Machine rear delts 3 sets

-Cable rear delts 3 sets

Cardio:

45min 7.00am

40min PWO

as you can see my cardio and training intensity have increased and i am seeing the changes this brings in my physique.

Supps:

4iu's GH

60mcg IGF-1LR3 PWO

1.2ml Helios

1ml Lipotherm

2 PCT Capsules twice daily

1 x Vitamin multipack

2 OTC fatburners 3xdaily

3 x pre-biotics

4g CLA

I am waiting for my MTII to arrive it should be here this week when it arrives i will detail my use of this as usual.


----------



## 3752

Tell you what leg days are getting harder and harder 

Training:

10min warm up on treadmill

leg extensions 4 sets

Smith Machine Squat 4 sets (pb since 1996 320lbs for 8 reps)

Leg press 4 sets (close stance)

Walking lunges 3 sets

Seated leg curl 4 sets

Stiff leg deads with DB 3 sets

Abs:

3 sets of a Pilate's ab movement with a Swiss ball awesome!!

V-Sits 4 sets

Rope crunches 3 sets

Cardio was 45min this morning no cardio tonight due to training legs.

my supps where the same as yesterday apart from i have upped the Helios to 1.5ml

Diet:

-2 packets ready break nice and oaty + 2 scoops Extreme Protein

-200g Lean Mince made into 2 burgers + Asparagus

-8 egg whites\3 yolks + 40g weight watchers cheese

-6 egg whites\2 yolks + 40g weight watchers cheese

-2 scoops Extreme Protein

-225 chicken breast + boiled mushrooms...

Totals:

Cals:1940

Fats:59

Carbs:54

Protein:285

i am nearly 5 weeks into my diet and the cravings are starting to take hold over the last t4 weeks i didn't really look forward too much to my re-feed day but this week i cannot wait to have some choccy


----------



## andyparry123

The thing that this has made me realise is that when i first started training i read that u need to eat 6ish times a day, which i do, but i am wolfing down like 400g steaks with 300g of rice for dinner then 3 hrs later eating something similar then again for my tea! will have to start counting the calories/fat/protien values of my meals as i have been of the opinion that as long as the food is good then there should not be a problem, but judging by the gut i am wrong wrong wrong.

Will post my diet in the appropriate section advice would be appreciated.


----------



## 3752

unfortunatly Andy this is the way many of us started out including me i used to eat chicken pie because i thought it had good chicken in it...  but think of it like this if you don't know what amounts you are eating how do you know what to change?

post up your diet in the diet section and i will do my best mate..


----------



## andyparry123

it is there mate look at your leisure and let us know, cheers mate


----------



## 3752

today was arm day at the gym which is a good thing as my legs are fukcing battered

Training:

Biceps:

Seated preacher curls 3 sets

DB alternate curls 4 sets

Seated cable curls 3 sets

Triceps:

Pushdowns 4 sets

Over head extensions 3 sets

Close grip bench press 3 sets

French press 3 sets

Diet:

-2 packets ready break nice and oaty + 2 scoops Extreme Protein

-2 scoops Extreme Protein

-175g Lean mince + 150g Chicken breast + Veg

-100g Lean mince + 150g Chicken breast + Veg

-100g Lean mince + 175g Chicken breast + Veg

i am back on the ECA stack from tomorrow but what i am going to do is overlap the Clen for a week then do a week on ECA alone....

tomorrow is my refeed day and god do i need it...  ..roll on the jaffa cakes


----------



## 3752

Had a great weekend it was Jenny's Birthday so she went out on saturday night with her mates because i am dieting i dropped them off had a few diet cokes then went home to a plate of chips

i weighed myself saturday i am down to 197lbs at a BF% of 9.4 i have really tightened up over the last 7-10 days...

Diet:

-2 packets ready break nice and oaty + 2 scoops Extreme Protein

-150g Lean mince, 3 egg whites 1 yolk and 40g weight watchers cheese

-150g Lean mince, 3 egg whites 1 yolk and 25g weight watchers cheese

-2 scoops Extreme Protein

-100g Lean mince, 1 tin mackeral + Asparagus

i only eat 5 meals today as i lost my appetite after being sick whilst training...i really felt ill don't know why but meal 4 certainly didn't taste that good on the way back up

Training tonight was Chest and Shoulders

Chest:

Incline DB press 4 sets

Flat BB press 4 sets

Incline smith press 4 sets

Flat flyes 3 sets

Shoulders:

DB side raise 4 sets

Seated mill press 3 sets

Machine shoulder press palms facing inwards 3 sets

Cable side raise 3 sets

my shoulder session was slightly less than 100% intensity due to the being sick part...

Cardio:

45min am

30min PWO

Supplements:

4iu's GH

60mcg IGF-1

2 x ECA stack

Perfect Hardcore Pak

MTII 1ml

as you can see i have just recieved my order of Melotan II i started using it today so i keep you all updated with my progress on this stuff.

I am travelling again tomorrow to london for a few days the benefit of this is that i get to go and see my coach Harold Marillier he should see a big diffrence in my physique.

I think that i am defiantly on track for my first show.


----------



## 3752

i have been travelling most of the day today and because of this i was unable to visit Harold so i will pop down and see him next week.

Tonight i trained at Castles Gym in windsor and because they have one of the best equipment for legs i switched my normal routine and trained legs.

Quads:

Leg extensions 3 sets warm up

Hack Squats 3 sets

Leg Press 6 sets 10 reps each set 10seconds between each set

Leg extensions 3 sets

Hams:

Lying leg curl 3 sets

Single leg curl 3 sets

Seated Leg curls 3 sets

Calfs:

Donkey calf raise 4 sets

Standing calf raise 3 sets

Cardio:

40min am

40min pwo

It was my moderate carb today seeing as i am away from home and staying in hotels for the next 2 days it made sense to have my moderate day today when i could prepare food at home.

Diet:

-75g Oats + 2 scoops Extreme Protein

-2 scoops Extreme Protein + 10ml Udo's Oil

-125g Basmati Rice + 250g Chicken

-125g Basmati Rice + 250g Chicken

-2 scoops Extreme Protein

-1 chicken breast + 250g King prawns

Supplements:

4iu's GH

60mcg IGF-1

2 x ECA stack

Perfect Hardcore Pak

MTII .5ml

6 x fish oils

CEE

Water = 4L

i am already seeing a better tan from the MTII and i have only used 1.5ml...


----------



## 3752

trained again at Castles gym last night.

i trained Back and forearms had a very good session although my back is starting to really play up now must go and see the Specialist again.

I had some very positive comments about my condition last night in the gym which was just what i needed to spur me on as i am now in the 6th week of dieting and sometimes it does get to you...

today was my day off from the gym but i still did 45min cardio once i travelled back home from London...

Diet today:

-2 sachets Oats + 2 scoops Extreme Protein

-200g Salmon + 80g Tuna

-80g Pastrami (Travelling)

-160g Pastrami (Travelling)

-300g Lean Mince made into burgers + Veg

-2 scoops Extreme protein + 1 teaspoon of Peanut butter

the MTII is working much better than expected i have taken 2ml this week and had 1 sunbed i have got a very noticeable natural tan...

Supps:

Supplements:

4iu's GH

3 x ECA stack

Perfect Hardcore Pack

MTII .5ml

6 x fish oils

CEE

4g CLA


----------



## 3752

i have been very down over the last few days the diet is really starting to effect me towards the end of the week.

because of this i am questioning my condition and if i can make the grade this yr, i really did not realise that dieting without AAS would be so different than when i dieted before.

I have felt a little better today and my training session was probably one of the best i have had.

both my strength and endurance suffered though...

Chest:

machine cable flyes 2 sets warm up

Incline DB press 4 sets (last set drop set)

Seated flat press 4 sets (last set drop set)

Incline Smith press 3 sets (last set drop set)

Cable X-overs 3 sets

Biceps:

Standing DB curls 3 sets

EZ barbell curl 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds rest between each set

Overhead cable curl 3 sets

Abs:

Tri-set = 3 sets

Frog kicks

Crunches

Pilates ball balance

Cardio:

45min am

40min PWO

Diet:

-2 sachets Oats + 2 scoops Extreme Protein

-2 scoops Extreme Protein + 10ml Udo's Oil

-2 scoops Extreme Protein + 10ml Udo's Oil

-2 scoops Extreme Protein + 10ml Udo's Oil

-275g Cod + Asparagus

-2 scoops Extreme Protein + 10ml Udo's Oil

i have had a really bad stomach today and couldn't stomach whole foods this is the reason for the amount of shakes i had.

Supps:

4iu's GH

60mcg IGF-1LR3

1ml Helios

1ml Lipotherm

Perfect Hardcore Pack

MTII .5ml

6 x fish oils

CEE

4g CLA

3g HMB

3 x Pro-biotics

1 ECA pre-workout

i am six weeks out from my first show on Saturday i was 194lbs which is a loss of 16lbs in 6 weeks i estimate i have approx 12 more lbs to lose.

I am going to see my coach tomorrow he has not seen me in 3 weeks so i am hoping he will see some decent changes and the outcome is encouraging...


----------



## craigybabes

paul how tall are you and why are you using all that udo,s oil and do you use it off season as well


----------



## 3752

craigybabes said:


> paul how tall are you


I am 5 foot 5 inches tall mate



craigybabes said:


> why are you using all that udo,s oil


I use carb cycling when i diet which means i restrict carbs to a low amount on some of the days in the week currently that amount is 50g so i replace the cals lost from the carbs with good fats in my opinion the best source of good fats when dieting is UDO's Oil and fish oils when i am at home i use UDO's and when working away i use Fish oils.



craigybabes said:


> do you use it off season as well


Yes i do but not as much as when dieting as my carb's are higher in the off season.


----------



## John

your doing a great job mate, your almost there then you can relax momentarily, keep practicing with the good lady and you never know what might happen.

Must be getting close to pic time im looking forward to them, good luck as always.


----------



## 3752

cheers John not sure on the pics though mate..

I went to see my coach today IFBB Pro Harold Marillier it has been 3 weeks since i last saw him i know that i have improved in this time but needed to speak to H so i could be sure that i was still on target for my show in 6 weeks time.

His comments where positive he did mention that my physique seems to have split it self into 3 parts..

1 = Upper back\chest, shoulders, Arms

these area's are bang on target all lean and vascular

2 = Quads, Hamstrings and Calves

These areas are slightly ahead of schedule which is not a surprise as my legs tend to be always ahead.

3 = a 2.5inch band around my midsection (lower abs and back)

although not behind schedule these areas are not at the same point as the other areas and my skin needs to tighten up.

saying this these areas where the last to come in last year as well.

so i am definitely more up beat than i was this time yesterday i still have a lot of work to do but i will get the job done.

Training:

Quads:

Leg extensions warm up 2 sets

Leg press 4 sets heavy press (max 20 x 45lb plates)

Leg press 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds between each set

Hamstrings:

Lying leg curl 4 sets

Standing single leg curl 4 sets

Stiff leg dead-lifts 3 sets

Calves:

Seated calf raise 3 sets

Standing raise 4 sets

Diet:

-2 sachets Oats + 2 scoops Extreme Protein

-200g (cooked weight) rice + 250g chicken

-200g (cooked weight) rice + 250g chicken

-2 scoops extreme protein

-2 scoops extreme protein + 10ml Udo's Oil

-115g salmon + 160g tuna

today was my moderate carb day which totalled 175g of carbs...

Supps:

4iu's GH

60mcg IGF-1LR3

200mg Proviron

1ml Helios

1ml Lipotherm

Perfect Hardcore Pack

MTII .5ml

6 x fish oils

CEE

4g CLA

3g HMB

3 x Pro-biotic

1 ECA pre-workout


----------



## John

im glad you feel a bit better, both of you know your stuff and will make the right decisions wen they need to be made.


----------



## RAIKEY

Pscarb said:


> cheers John not sure on the pics though mate..
> 
> so i am definitely more up beat than i was this time yesterday i still have a lot of work to do but i will get the job done.


dont take this the wrong way Paul ..but when i saw your comments above i was so glad and thought "aww great, its not just me!"

i'm not comparing our physiques at all , i,m just glad its not just me who has a reluctance to post pics just yet, and whos having a few bad days....

so you are human after all ?....not a bodybuilding cyborg

given me a kick up the ass actually! ......cheers !

how long you got now BTW?.......

i,m 8 week out saturday.....

keep it up mate .....if it wasnt this hard , it wouldnt be worth doing!

Stu


----------



## 3752

Raikey i have 6 weeks mate well 5 weeks 3 days now

Human hell yea mate sunday morning i was contemplating giving it all up you get good and bad days mate so stick with it...

I woke up this morning really dry and felt great so it shows how things change mentally day by day when you are competing..


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth

Hang in there. I know its hard but you gotta keep at it. Ill be in your shoes in 5 and half weeks time. 16 weeks of hell for me


----------



## 3752

cheers guys for your words of encouragement i feel better mentally today...

Ash believe me mate you will feel alot worse than me on your first run out and if you don't you ain't doing it properly

last night i trained at castles gym i do like to train there as Jason who owns the gym and Tim one of the guys who run the gym for Jason are both good friends and we all ways have a laugh which is definitely something i needed this week.

I trained Back/Rear delts and traps:

Back:

wide grip pull-downs 4 sets

close grip pull-downs 4 sets

iso-flex pull-downs 3 sets

Hammer vertical row 3 sets

straight arm pullovers 2 sets

Bent over DB raise 3 sets

rear delt machine 3 sets

Seated shrug 4 sets

Upright row 3 sets

Cardio:

50min PWO

the hotel i stayed in at heathrow did not have a gym and i had early meetings so no cardio yesterday or this morning.

today i travelled back from London so no training today but i did do 45min cardio tonight..

both yesterday and today i dropped my carbs 30g for Wednesday and 8g today this in hindsight was a mistake as i felt dizzy and light headed on the treadmill although the drop in carbs could not really of been avoided due to my workload and living in a hotel for the last 2 days.

My food for the last 2 days has been mainly fish i have eaten Tuna, Mackerel and salmon out of tins yum yum... 

well back at home now so tomorrow should be a much better day....


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth

Pscarb said:


> My food for the last 2 days has been mainly fish i have eaten Tuna, Mackerel and salmon out of tins yum yum...


Lol.................mmmmmmmm lovely Burger king eat your heart out!


----------



## Aftershock

You feeling the effects of that Prov yet Paul? Shouldnt take long at 200mg a day 

Do you think thats whats drying you out?


----------



## 3752

yes mate i do i expect to see the full effect over the weekend...


----------



## 3752

well i was in for a shock Saturday morning when it came to weighing myself ..

last week i was 194lbs with 6 weeks to go as of Saturday i was 192lbs that is a gain of 2lbs now this is odd thing i am tighter than last week now that would only really mean 1 thing...i have gained muscle which is very hard to believe..

so as you can imagine this really played with my mental state ... 

i had my re-feed day yesterday (a little bit hesitant though) so today was 60min cardio am followed up with 40min this evening...

i think the proviron has started to kick in so i should see more hardness this week....

ooh the ups and downs of comp dieting....


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth

I guess it is possible to gain muscle whilst dieting. A point I asked you about a week ago. Maybe the proviron has caused this? I have total respect for you dieting for this show without AAS. I have now come to appreciate how hard it is without AAS. Keep it up, not long to go now!


----------



## RAIKEY

Hey Paul glad its going the right way mate, a question tho,.........

eveining cardio,? how does this fit in and around your normal weights sesh.

i can manage 40 mins before work but beggining to need a bit more

i train heavy at bout 6-7 pm could i stick an extra 20 mins after this without sacrificing anything important (muscle , healing , recovery etc)....


----------



## 3752

Ash-yes it is possible mate to gain muscle whilst dieting but when you are this much into a diet it is very very hard for you to believe this although it is probably true..if that makes sense

Raikey-I do my 40min cardio after i train in the evening which normally means about 7pm...

so is the dieting going ok ??


----------



## RAIKEY

yes mate , i went to see the coach yesterday, cos i,m gonna be away all week,

he had a run around me , and we did some poses, and he changed nothing, no adjustments to diet or anything, (a good sign i think)...

diet is not too much of a nightmare .... i feel for the progress i,m making and the shape i,ve hit , i should be suffering a bit more,...

but hey, if you can manage without going insane , why punish yerself.?

in fact Moz says i should probably be close in about 3-4 weeks!.....that leaves me with a maintaiinance of another 4 weeks on top of that,...(8 weeks out)

i,m my own worst critic tho , but his eye is obviously seeing things from an experienced angle,..

you happy with your progress Paul ??


----------



## 3752

RAIKEY said:


> you happy with your progress Paul ??


NO mate never am


----------



## 3752

feeling much better today and i can really start to feel the proviron working..

i have altered my training for this week i have decided to train just 1 body part per night so will be training 5 days this week.

Training-

Chest:

Incline smith press 4 sets

Cable X-Overs 4 sets

Flat DB press 4 sets

Incline flyes 4 sets

Calfs:

Donkey calf raise 5 sets

Abs:

V-sits 4 sets

Crunch 4 sets

my diet again today was very low carb all the carbs come from carbs contained in other foods or shakes..

-6 whole Omega 3 eggs + 5 extreme Glutamine capsules

-2 scoops Extreme Protein + 10 Almonds + 5 extreme Glutamine capsules

-225 Chicken breast + Asparagus + 5 extreme Glutamine capsules

-2 scoops Extreme Protein + 10ml Udo's + 15 extreme Glutamine capsules

-2 scoops Extreme Protein(PWO)

-200g Chicken breast & salad + 1tsp olive oil + 5 extreme Glutamine capsules

totals..

Cals:1859

Carbs:20

Protein:274

Fats:71

Supplements:

4iu's GH

Perfect Hardcore Pak

MTII .5ml

6 x fish oils

400iu Vit E

3 x pro-biotic

4g HMB

CEE

4g CLA

2ml Thermalipid = 120mcg Clen, 100mcg T3, 100g 7-Keto, 200mg Yohimbine HCL

Water = 5L


----------



## 3752

today was another low day carb wise although my energy levels have not been to bad just goes to show that if you choose the correct fats you can lower your carbs and still have energy..

Diet:

-6 whole eggs

-200g Chicken breast & salad + 1tsp olive oil + 5 extreme Glutamine capsules

-200g Chicken breast & salad + 1tsp olive oil + 5 extreme Glutamine capsules

-2 scoops Extreme Protein + 10ml Udo's + 15 extreme Glutamine capsules

-2 scoops Extreme Protein(PWO)

-200g Chicken breast & salad + 1tsp olive oil + 5 extreme Glutamine capsules

Cals Fats Carbs Prot


*Totals **1948* *89**8**264*

Training:

Back\rear delts

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

DB rows 4 sets

Seated rows 4 sets

3/4 deadlifts 4 sets

Chins 4 sets

Rear delts:

Rear delt machine 3 sets

Bent over DB raise 3 sets

Abs:

V-sits 3 sets

Crunches 3 sets

Pillates ball hold 3 sets

Supplements:

4iu's GH

200mg Proviron

Perfect Hardcore Pak

6 x fish oils

400iu Vit E

3 x pro-biotic

4g HMB

CEE

4g CLA

2ml Thermalipid = 120mcg Clen, 100mcg T3, 100g 7-Keto, 200mg Yohimbine HCL

Water = 5L

the hardening effects of the proviron is really starting to show through now which is giving me a new found determination.


----------



## 3752

today was a struggle energy wise which cannot come as a shock due to my low carbs over the last few days coupled with 80min cardio per day and weights...

Training tonight was good old legs..

Smith machine squats 4 sets

Stiff leg dead lifts 4 sets

Leg press 4 sets

Seated leg curl 4 sets

Lunges 4 sets

Squats against wall with Swiss ball 4 sets

Seated calf raise 4 sets

Abs:

I did two pilates moves tonight one for the obliques and one for the core ab muscles..

Cardio:

40min am

40min PWO

Diet:

-6 whole eggs

-200g Chicken breast & salad + 1tsp olive oil + 5 extreme Glutamine capsules

-125g Chicken breast\1 tin tuna & salad + 1tsp olive oil + 5 extreme Glutamine capsules

-40g Oats & 1 scoop extreme protein + 15 extreme Glutamine capsules

-40g Oats & 1 scoop extreme protein

-275g chicken + salad + 15ml Udo's Oil

Cals.. Fat Carb Prot

1898 69 ..68 ..250

Supplements:

4iu's GH

200mg Proviron

Perfect Hardcore Pak

6 x fish oils

400iu Vit E

3 x pro-biotic

4g HMB

CEE

4g CLA

2mlThermalipid = 120mcg Clen, 100mcg T3, 100g 7-Keto, 200mg Yohimbine HCL


----------



## Steedee

Looking good Paul!!!

GLad your still as determined as ever mate. Keep up the hard work!!!!


----------



## 3752

cheers mate...

well it seems i am coming down with a flu bug that is going around it is in the first stages but i can definatly feel it, i guess the 90min cardio a day and training every night this week has taken its toll on my immune system.

i have been caning the glutimine today guess i will have to increase this..

Training tonight was shoulders and traps.

Arnold press 4 sets

Seated front press 4 sets

Machine press with palms facing inwards 4 sets

Side raise 3 sets

Rear delts machine 3 sets

BB shrugs 4 sets

Abs:

V-sits 4 sets

Swiss ball crunch 4 sets

Cardio:

60min am

non PWO

Diet:

Diet:

-6 whole eggs

-1.5 tins tuna & salad + 1tsp olive oil\10ml Udo's oil + 5 extreme Glutamine capsules

-250g Salmon & salad + 5 extreme Glutamine capsules

-2 scoop extreme protein + 15 extreme Glutamine capsules

-40g Oats & 1 scoop extreme protein

-250g chicken + salad + 15ml Udo's Oil

Cals.. Fat Carb Prot

1993 87... 43 ..256

Supplements:

4iu's GH

200mg Proviron

Perfect Hardcore Pak

6 x fish oils

400iu Vit E

3 x pro-biotic

4g HMB

CEE

4g CLA

100mcg T3

2 x dymetadrine (ECA)

4g Vit C

5L water


----------



## romeo69

Hope u shake off the flu bug mate, been reading this and it's one hell of a gd read.


----------



## RAIKEY

Paul,

cardio sessions ?.....

i intend increasing mine slightly,...

the AM is tight i can get 45 mins max before work,...

so noticing your PWO cardio, i have a few questions,....

1. do you still have your PWO shake inbetween the weights and cardio?

2. if so ,...does it still contain some simple carbs ?

3. what kind of cardio work do you do and what kind of intensity?

i,m using the cross trainer and tonight , i,m gonna stick in some PWO cardio ,

cheers in advance mate,....

Stu.


----------



## 3752

Hi mate...



Man In Pants said:


> 1. do you still have your PWO shake inbetween the weights and cardio?


Yes mate i drink my PWO shake in the car on the way home from the gym in between weights and cardio(i have a treadmill at home)



Man In Pants said:


> 2. if so ,...does it still contain some simple carbs ?


No mate i remove the simple carbs from my PWO drink at around the 6 week mark for me this works...



Man In Pants said:


> 3. what kind of cardio work do you do and what kind of intensity?


i always use the treadmill on a high incline at a intensity of apprx 65%

hope this helps mate...


----------



## Aftershock

Pscarb said:


> the hardening effects of the proviron is really starting to show through now which is giving me a new found determination.


Is it just me or do you find the prov makes you more agressive during training?

What king of calorie deficet do you think you are in? I mean with all that training, (and cardio) you got to be pretty much burning up more cals than you are taking in  How much weight are you losing per week on average?


----------



## RAIKEY

Man in Pants !....lol , you been in the powder room ???

yes Paul that does help , a lot,....

going to hit the cross trainer tonight after back session,

i upped the fish oils last week too (half with brekkie half at midday) and the low energy i felt early evening has got better ,....


----------



## 3752

glad i could help mate..

Today has been a struggle as i am still suffering from this bug that is doing the rounds and i have been eating virtually zero carbs all week.

I trained Arms tonight and had to stop half way through for a break as i nearly passed out in the gym....oops

Biceps:

BB curl 3 sets

Incline DB curls 3 sets

Hammer curls 3 sets

Single arm cable curl 3 sets

Triceps:

Press-downs 4 sets

Underhand grip press 3 sets

Reverse grip bench press 3 sets

1 arm DB extensions

i was not happy with all this and thought i would go a little further so i did this.... 

1 minute of cable curls non stop

followed by

1 minute of tricep pressdowns

2min rest then

30 seconds of cable curls non stop

followed by

30 seconds of tricep pressdowns

i managed to get home without passing out and continued to do 20minutes on the treadmill but only just then had to stop...

diet:

-6 egg whites\3 yolks

-250g chicken + salad

-250g salmon + asparagus

-2 scoops extreme whey

-2 scoops extreme whey + 15g natty PB

-180g chicken breast + 20g good fat cheese + salad

..........Cals...Fat ..Carb ....Prot

Totals 1901 66 ....13 ......305

Supplements:

8iu's GH

200mg Proviron

Perfect Hardcore Pak

4 x fish oils

800iu Vit E

3 x pro-biotic

4g HMB

CEE

4g CLA

100mcg T3

2 x dymetadrine (ECA)

4g Vit C

5L water


----------



## chrisj22

Pal,

your doing a superb job and keep it up. all the lads support you and know for a fact you will get through it.

Keep focused, keep eating and the results will all come together.


----------



## 3752

cheers chris...

well saturday i was down to 193lbs and looking tighter than the week before so i am happy with that side of things...

however over the weekend my head cold has developed into a full on bug sore throat, headache, stuffynose the whole nine yards..

so no cardio on sunday at all and i could only manage 40min this morning unfortunatly throughout the day i have got worse so no training tonight or cardio.

diet today has been clean and low in carbs but maybe fat to low in cals aswell as i just have no appetite...

-6 whole eggs

-200g chicken and salad + olive oil

-low carb MRP

-low carb MRP

-200g chicken and salad + olive oil

_______Cals__Fats__Carbs__Protein

Totals 1150___28____2____205

i just cannot eat any more food i just hope that i recover overnight or at least start to recover...


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth

Its a shame you are a bit under the weather. I have been under the weather quite a bit recently and had an appetite problem. But im sure the low calorie day will do you no harm.............it will shock the body.

Only a few weeks to to go now...............no going back!


----------



## 3752

well you couldn't be more wrong Ash at this stage in prep having 2-3 days of low Cal's can be disastrous...

luckily it seems that their was no damage done i am a little behind but i am on the mend today...

i still have the bug on my chest and feeling very weak...

but i did get back in the gym tonight.

i intended to train chest and back classic push and Pull routine unfortunately my energy levels and my breathing took a turn for the worse so i had to cut my session short.

Chest & Back

Incline BB press 4 sets

Wide grip pull-downs 4 sets

Flat Bench press 4 sets

Bent over row 3 sets

Flat flyes 3 sets

Seated row 2 sets

cardio today was surprisingly easier than the training..

40min am

30min PWO

Diet:

As i said before i am feeling better today but still my appetite is shot..

-50g Oats + 2 scoops extreme protein

-250g salmon + salad

-200g chicken + 225g sweet spud

-175g chicken + salad

-2 scoops extreme protein

-6 egg whites + 2 yolks + 35g of EFA cheese

______Cals__Fats__Carbs__Protein

Totals_1993__69____91____247

Supplements:

8iu's GH

200mg Proviron

Perfect Hardcore Pak

6 x fish oils

800iu Vit E

3 x pro-biotic

4g HMB

CEE

4g CLA

100mcg T3

3 x dymetadrine (ECA)

4g Vit C

8 x echinacea ()

5L water

and a sh1t load of mentus

i am toying with the idea of going back on the IGF-1LR3 at the weekend to give me a good kick.

if i am honest then i would say that i am a little behind in my prep at the moment and i have a very tough 3 weeks ahead of me...i am toying with the idea of getting some pics done on Friday


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth

Pscarb said:


> well you couldn't be more wrong Ash at this stage in prep having 2-3 days of low Cal's can be disastrous
> 
> I have alot to learn lol.
> 
> On a different note (not to hijack the thread), I went up to core fitness today to check out stuarts new gym. He told me that you would be training there. I look forward to seing you there this coming monday (evening time I pressume). Not sure if you have seen the gym yet but it is looking awesome. The equipment is 2nd to none and all brand new.
> 
> Be prepared for me to scream and shout at you to get you through those hard sets lol. I really hope this gym has a hardcore atmousphere! I guess that means you will be the first guy to represent the gym, that means ill be the 2nd..........................
> 
> See you on monday and all the best till then.


----------



## 3752

Ash i wasn't aware stuarts gym was opening this coming monday...i have texted Stu but no answer...he is correct though i will be training there soon..


----------



## 3752

today was a much better day although both my sinus's and ears are killing me guess its an after effect of the bug...

training was arms and Abs..

Triceps:

Rope pushdowns 3 sets

Straight bar pushdowns 4 sets

Under hand grip pushdowns 3 sets

1 arm pulldowns 3 sets

Biceps:

Cable curls 4 sets

21's x 3

Hammer curls 3 sets

DB preacher curls 3 sets

Abs:

V-sits 3 sets

Crunches 3 sets

Cardio:

am = 45min

PWO = 45min

Diet:

-50g Oats + 2 scoops extreme protein

-6 egg whites\2 yolks + 30g EFA cheese + salad

-Low carb MRP + 20g Almonds

-2 scoops extreme protein + 15g almonds

-2 scoops extreme protein + 10ml Udo's

-170g Salmon + salad


----------



## 3752

well what a weekend i have had Thursday i was getting over the flu bug finally i was starting to feel better until around 12 midnight then i had the most pain i have ever felt in my left ear i was up all night in pain.

it turned out that i developed an severe ear infection, i went to the docs and got some antibiotics they have helped loads but i couldn't do any training or cardio until Sunday.....so last week was a total waste of time.

so i feel pretty crap at the moment and not at all confident about my show in 3 weeks time i reckon i am a cpl of weeks behind schedule and i don't know if i can catch up in the time i have left.

swapped gyms today i am now training at Stuart Cores new Gym in Plymouth nice little place Stu has done a great job getting it off the ground.

so training was Chest and Calves..

Incline smith press 4 sets

Seated Bench press 3 sets

Incline DB press 4 sets

Incline flyes 3 sets

Cable X-overs 3 sets

Seated calf raise 4 sets

Cardio:

45min am

45min PWO

Diet today was low in cals mainly through a mistake on my part...

-50g oats, 2scoops extreme whey

-low carb MRP

-275g chicken + salad

-2scoops extreme whey + 10ml Udo's

-2scoops extreme whey + 10ml Udo's

-250g chicken + Asparagus

4L of water...

Supplements:

4iu's GH

100mcg IGF-1

200mg Proviron

Perfect Hardcore Pak

6 x fish oils

800iu Vit E

3 x pro-biotic

4g HMB

4g CLA

100mcg T3

160mcg Clen

4g Vit C

8 x echinacea

i have shaved my upper body tonight so hopefully the detail will show through more.....i need all the help i can get.. 

off to London tomorrow to see Harold and Jimmy so i should get a better view of what work i have to do and how far behind i am.


----------



## John

looking forward to the update when youve seen the boys, im sure all will be fine, is the wiast band / lower back shifting yet.


----------



## 3752

cheers John...

I have just got to my hotel in london after going to see both Harold and Jimmy today...

i went to forest gym first to see harold, i trained back then let him have a look at me as i said the other day i was dreading this as i feel so behind in my prep.

well he said he was impressed with how my condition has dramaticly changed in the last 3 weeks he reckons last week did its damage and he puts me at 7-8 days behind schedule.

now he says i could catch a good 75-80% back up for my first show but he is aiming for my best condition ever at the SPF show in may.

the main areas are around my kidney region on my lower back and the centre of my back.

there is no change to my diet as he doesn't see that to be a problem in fact my diet cardio and training are all fine the problem was last week and being ill...

i left the gym and went to see our very own Jimmy it was good to see his ugly mug again...

he was also impressed with my condition so this has raised my confidence a little which is what i needed.

Training:

wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

Bent over row 4 sets

close grip pulldowns 4 sets

under hand pulldowns 3 sets

straight arm cable pullovers 3 sets

Machine shrugs 4 sets

Diet:

-50g oats, 2scoops extreme whey

-140g salmon + veg

-150g chicken + salad

-2scoops extreme whey + 10ml Udo's

-250g chicken, 100g cottage cheese

4L of water...

Supplements:

4iu's GH

100mcg IGF-1

200mg Proviron

Perfect Hardcore Pak

6 x fish oils

800iu Vit E

3 x pro-biotic

4g HMB

4g CLA

100mcg T3

160mcg Clen

4g Vit C

8 x echinacea

so things looking ok and more importantly my head is settled for the moment at least.


----------



## supercell

Only just found this thread...great read mate, bring it out in paper back!!

Stay focused Paul, you're doing great. I'm so impressed with your resolve and focus. Cant wait to see the final results.

I'll be kicking off on a 16 week diet next week and this is the kind of inspiration I need right now.

Hope your family is well.

Stay strong my friend

James


----------



## John

im glad your feeling a bit better and that youll be in top condition when your up here .


----------



## 3752

James many thanks mate i take that as a huge compliment coming from yourself...

John - cheers mate

trained at castles last night it was good to get to the gym as i had a bit of a nightmare day in london..

I trained arms and calfs last night had to take it a little easy on my biceps because my back is hurting alot (bad pain)..

Arms:

V-bar pushdowns 4 sets

Rope pushdowns 4 sets

Rope kickbacks 3 sets

Straight bar pushdowns 3 sets

EZ curl 3 sets

preacher curl 3 sets

Hammer curls 3 sets

Straight bar cable curl 3 sets

Donkey calf raise 3 sets

Seated raise 3 sets

my energy levels are way down but that is to be expected after last week and the fact that i have not had any more than 30g of carbs since last saturday.

Cardio:

PWO - 50min

Diet:

-50g oats, 2 scoops extreme whey

-200g salmon + 80g tuna

-2 scoops extreme protein

-2 scoops extreme protein

-200g salmon + 80g tuna

i met up with Wade Stafford at castles last night for those that don't know wade he came 4th at the U80kgs class at last years britian and both TT and Supercell can vouch that he knows his stuff.

he agreed with the assesment i had from harold the day before that i was 6-7days behind but he did say that alot of the weight was water maybe from the anti-biotics + Codiene i have been using for my ear infection...

i got up very early this morning and was at Castles gym at 06.30 to do 45min cardio....

after hearing from 4 very knowledgable guys over the last few days that i am not as behind as i once thought it is all in my hands to get stuck in and be ripped and ready on the day....


----------



## crazycacti

i know how you feel on the low carb and training - teeth grit together and it still takes it out of you trying to concentrate... looking flat doesn't help me when i'm training low carb either 

chin up and try, if possible, to relax a little - if you've heard from 4 top guys that your not that far behind! - you know the cardio and diet will get the job done, and i look forward to seeing some pics - if i get the time - i might even pop up to scotland to see you on stage up there paul...

as i said before chin up and keep it going bigman...


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth

Talking of illness..........I think you must have passed the bug onto me on monday lol, cause ever since ive been in bed most of day and night, taking in no more than 1000 calories a day.

Did you train whilst you were ill? I can barely walk up and down the stairs, let alone train.


----------



## 3752

No Ash i didn't train or do any cardio until it had passed this is by far the best thing to do get yourself fully recovered before heading back to the gym..

i will have to keep an eye on my blood suger levels as i have Low carbed today (19g) and just had a low blood suger attack after doing 40min cardio.....


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth

Pscarb said:


> No Ash i didn't train or do any cardio until it had passed this is by far the best thing to do get yourself fully recovered before heading back to the gym..
> 
> i will have to keep an eye on my blood suger levels as i have Low carbed today (19g) and just had a low blood suger attack after doing 40min cardio.....


Just had a thought..........in a situation like this wouldnt a high carb day be a good idea.....to fill the liver up with glycogen and give you more energy reserves? Im not sure how many high carb days (or 'carb up' days) you have a week......


----------



## 3752

yes you are correct Ash this would help my high carb day is saturday so i will continue the way i am going until tomorrow tis only 1 more day..


----------



## 3752

today was hard felt very tired and weak really needing the high carb day tomorrow.

trained shoulders tonight at my new gym..

Shoulders:

seated side raise 4 sets

Mill press 4 sets

DB front raise 3 sets

Seated machine press 3 sets

Standing side raise 3 sets

Rear delt machine 3 sets

BB shrugs 3 sets

my condition is really coming through and although i am behind in my schedule i do feel confident in the fact i can get back on schedule in the next 10 days...

Cardio:

40min am

50min PWO

Diet:

-2 scoops extreme protein

-250g Lean mince burgers + salad

-2 scoops extreme protein + 20g almonds

-200g chicken breast and mushrooms

-2 scoops extreme protein

-200g chicken breast + Asparagus

i went back to the Dr's today about my ear as it still has not cleared up although i have no pain i am still partially deaf in my left ear...he said i now have a inner ear infection and gave me a prescription for antibiotics i need to first check how long they will be in my system before i take them as they can make you hold water and this could be disastrous for me now...


----------



## John

i hope the ear gets better and im glad you think you can pick it up in a week or so.


----------



## 3752

cheers john...

i have dropped 4lbs this week after re-introducing the cardio after the week being ill...

down to 192lbs now and seeing as i tend to lose 7-9lbs in the last 2 weeks with water and all i would be very pleased to stand onstage at 182lbs+ after not using AAS this last year..


----------



## 3752

well i upped my carbs on Saturday all from clean sources felt very good Sunday morning.

i have zero carbed for the last 3 days and i have to say it has been a major struggle this is mainly down to having very low BF stores to draw energy from..

to combat the chance of using muscle for energy tonight i had a carb meal after training i will do this again on either Thursday or Friday depending on how i feel.

Diet:

-2 scoops extreme protein + 10ml Udo's

-250g lean mince + asparagus (added some low carb hot sauces and spices to spice up the meat)

-250g lean mince + asparagus (added some low carb hot sauces and spices to spice up the meat)

-2 scoops extreme protein

-8oz sweet spud/1 tin tuna + 5 rice cakes and diabetic jam

-2 scoops extreme protein

Total:

Cals:1719

Fat: 34g 18%

Carbs: 91g 21%

Protein: 265g 62%

Training:

tonight i trained back and rear delts..

Wide grip chins 4 sets

Seated Row (close grip) 4 sets

Seated Row (wide grip) 4 sets

Wide grip pulldowns behind neck 4 sets

Partial deadlifts 3 sets

Rear delt pull 4 sets

Cardio:

45min am

45min pwo

i have been doing 2 x 45min cardio sessions all week and this would explain me feeling like crap... 

Supplements:

100mcg IGF-1

300mg Proviron

.5ml MTII

Perfect Hardcore Pak

6 x fish oils

800iu Vit E

2 x pro-biotic

4g HMB

4g CLA

100mcg T3

160mcg Clen

4g Vit C

8 x echinacea

12 days left to run before the west britain i guess i better start working on my routine


----------



## supercell

Hi Paul,

Spoke to Harold on Sunday at the south coast show and said you were doing well. I feel for you mate those last 2 weeks are the killer but stay focused and strong.

I am just starting that long road and each time I do it, it seems to get harder!!

James


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> I am just starting that long road and each time I do it, it seems to get harder!!
> 
> James


Amen to that james...

cheers for the words mate Harold is probably just being kind i gotta go through all this again 3 weeks after when i do the SPF show for Dougie...


----------



## supercell

Yeah but remember Paul, you've done the hard work already, just really a bit of manipulation here and there by then and you'll be stage ready.

If you have any pics I'd love to see how you are looking at the moment. Just email me and it goes without saying I will keep them close to my chest, unless directed otherwise.

James


----------



## 3752

i might get some done this weekend i will look flat but i am sure you will get the jist...

Felt much better today the extra carbs in my last meal last night worked a treat i was very very vascular tonight in the gym...

back to zero carbs again today...

-2 scoops extreme protein + 1tbsp Udo's Oil

-8oz's chicken breast + mushrooms

-6oz's chicken breast + 2 egg whites 1 yolk

-2 scoops extreme protein + 20g almonds

-8oz's chicken breast + 3 egg whites 1 yolk + Mushrooms

-6oz's chicken breast + Mushrooms

Training:

straight bar curl 3 sets

preacher curls 4 sets

1 arm cable curls 3 sets

tricep pressdowns 4 sets

pressdowns underhand grip 3 sets

overhead extensions 4 sets

superset:

V bar pressdowns / DB curls 3 sets

Hammer curls 3 sets

Hamstrings:

Stiff leg deadlifts 5 sets

Calfs:

Seated calf raise 5 sets

Abs:

V-sit 4 sets

Roman chair sit ups 4 sets

Cardio:

45min am

45min pwo

Supplements:

100mcg IGF-1

300mg Proviron

.5ml MTII

Perfect Hardcore Pak

6 x fish oils

800iu Vit E

2 x pro-biotic

4g HMB

4g CLA

100mcg T3

2 x ECA

4g Vit C

8 x echinacea


----------



## John

to you coming up here, be cool to see you again.


----------



## 3752

if you mean when i do the Britain john sorry mate but i won't be doing it no matter if i qualify i cannot afford to do the SPF in Scotland and the Britain in Southport...

Another low carb day today and i struggled big time, so much so that i have just had a carb meal(50g) as my blood sugar dropped after training and the treadmill and thought it was the wise thing to do.

the plan at the moment for the next few days is to drop carbs Fri/Sat then up my carbs to 600g on Sunday then back down to zero carbs for 4 days next week then a 1.5 day carb up....

Diet:

-6oz chicken breast + 3 egg whites

-2 scoops extreme protein + 20g almonds

-8oz chicken breast + mushrooms

-2 scoops extreme protein + 20g almonds

-50g oats + 4 rice cakes + 1 scoop extreme whey

-8oz chicken breast and salad

i trained quads tonight:

extensions 3 sets warm up

reverse hack squat 4 sets

Leg press 6 sets 10 reps 10 seconds rest

one legged leg press 3 sets

bench step ups 3 sets

sissy squats 2 sets

i really want to cane my legs because for the first time in 18 shows they are behind my upper body....

Abs:

V-sit 4 sets

Roman chair sit ups 4 sets

cable side crunch 3 sets

Cardio:

45min am

40min pwo (had to stop before i passed out)

Supplements:

100mcg IGF-1

300mg Proviron

.5ml MTII

Perfect Hardcore Pak

6 x fish oils

800iu Vit E

2 x pro-biotic

4g HMB

4g CLA

100mcg T3

2 x ECA

4g Vit C

8 x echinacea


----------



## supercell

Just out of interest mate are you using udo's at all. Will help you through those low carb days and keep you full and tight.

James


----------



## 3752

i should be but this week i forgot ....ooops

i will be placing it back in from tomorrow..


----------



## supercell

Good lad!!


----------



## 3752

well by now you must all know that my wife is pregnant after 15months trying.... mg:

today has been another zero carb day ..

-2 scoops extreme protein

-8oz chicken breast + salad

-8oz chicken breast + salad

-8oz fillet steak + Salad

-8oz chicken breast + salad

-2 scoops extreme protein + 10ml Udo's

trained early today as thegym shut at 1pm...

Shoulders:

Mill press supersetted with DB side raise 4 sets

Bent over rear laterals 4 sets

DB front raise 4 sets

Cable side raise 4 sets

Cardio:

45min am

45min pwo

Supplements:

100mcg IGF-1

300mg Proviron

.5ml MTII

Perfect Hardcore Pak

6 x fish oils

800iu Vit E

2 x pro-biotic

4g HMB

4g CLA

100mcg T3

2 x ECA

4g Vit C

8 x echinacea

i took this pic at the gym today i am very flat so bare this in mind man what a diffrence a year without gear will do....(avator from last year)


----------



## romeo69

Looking very gd mate, all the best with the comp.

If i dropped my pants in the gym i'm sure i'd find somthing sharp entering from behind.


----------



## John

im very surprised, considering all youve been through, good effort.


----------



## BIG-UNC

looking wicked mate and thats with no gear f'ing massive mate you must be huge when you do some eh.well done mate


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth

good job...looking good paul.


----------



## SJCCLIFF

SCARB

LOOKING GOOD MAN ME ASH & STU WILL BE CHEARING U ON AT THE MR WEST BRITAIN.

ALL THE BEST. LOOKING REALLY RIPPED MAN VERY GOOD ALL OVER NICE ABS TO.

IM TRAINING AT STU'S GYM TO BUT PROB WONT SEE ME AS I WORK NIGHTS SO I GO ABOUT 1-2PM WITH ASH.

SIMON


----------



## 3752

cheers Simon...

*Diet*

yesterday i carbed up for the first time in 6 days i ate 450g of carbs from sweet spuds, rice cakes and basmati rice...

this morning although much fuller than last week i was still flat and have room for more carbs at the end of the week.

so here we are into the last week just 6 days to go before the first show and more importantly the day i can eat chocolate.. 

so the plan as it stands at the moment is this..

Mon - Thurs = as close to zero carbs although both my protein and fats will be raised to combat fatigue to a degree.

my protein sources will be from mainly chicken and steak no more protein drinks before the show.

i will be eating green salad and asparagus but that is it carbwise.

Fri = 1st carb day i will be looking to eat between 500-700g of carbs this amount depends on what Harold says after i speak to him tomorrow.

Sat = The way i attack Saturday will depend on how i feel and look sat morning but it is more likely i will carb up until lunch time probably around about 200-300g of carbs.

Sun = Sunday morning will be played by ear as it all depends on how i am looking when i wake up...

my protein and fats for both Friday and Saturday morning will be reduced as so.

Protein - 200g max

Fats - 50g

*Water*

Mon-Thurs = 2 gallons (8L)

Fri = 1 gallon (4L)

Sat before 5pm = 3L

Sat after 5pm and all day Sunday = no water at all..

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Training this week will be..*

*Monday*:

Incline press

Cable x-overs

Shoulder press

Side laterals

Push-downs

reverse push-downs

*Tuesday*:

Wide grip pulldowns

Chins

DB shrugs

upright rows

DB curl

Preacher curls

all the above are 3 sets with a rep range of 12-15

*Wednesday & Thursday*

the following is more of a whole upper body circuit consisting of 1 set on each exercise for 12-15reps

Flat bench

Close grip pulldowns

Seated shoulder press

BB curl

Push-downs

V-sits

the above circuit will be repeated 3-4 times each day...

*Cardio*

1hr am

30min PWO

this is my intention but this will depend on how i feel i should be cutting the cardio out after Thursday morning..

*So today's diet:*

-200g chicken, 3 egg whites 1 yolk

-200g chicken + salad

-250g chicken + salad + 1oz of Almonds

-200g Salmon + salad

-200g chicken + salad

Protein = 300g

Carbs = 4g

Fats = 75g

i took a look at my condition in the gym today and i have dried up since the pic was taken on Friday i can feel my metabolism racing now and i sweat alot at night whilst asleep...


----------



## supercell

I'm very interested by your water strategy as I have always drunk up to the show whilst carbing up and then stopped where as you are drinking a lot whilst depleting and then cutting back as you carb up. Is this method better as I am looking to do something a little different this time around?

Also Paul do you do any kind of sodium load or cutting out for the last 3 days?

Regards.

James


----------



## 3752

James - before last year i would do the same as you but harold told me to suddenly stop the water the night before and it worked at the qualifier at the british i lowered my intake the day before and it worked better...

I use codiments and Stock whilst depleting then on thursday i have everything plain although i don't do a drastic sodium overload...


----------



## supercell

Thanks Paul,

I will try this method come show time. Would you use Aldactone using this method too or just natural diuretics?

I have always dropped my water with my carbs the day before but this seems to make more sense. As you carb up you deplete your water to make sure it gets pulled in the muscle and doesnt spill over. Is this the rationale behind it?

James


----------



## 3752

exactly mate and this is also the thinking around dropping the water totally 18hrs prior to pre-judging as i eat dry oats in the evening and the next morning to soak up water in the body...

I am using Aldactone this week james at approx 75-100mg per day from tomorrow.

i have some thyzide on hand for sat/sun morning just in case but up to now i have not needed to use this..


----------



## RAIKEY

ooooh its getting good now !!

all the final preps and techniques are starting, gonna be paying close attention from now,

i,m glad its all coming together for you Paul, ....

i,ll be 3 weeks out this Saturday (22nd April)....

and seeing your end stage preps is helping me immensley.


----------



## squat_this

Pscarb, i was just wondering as to how you don't overtrain on your schedule considering you haven't been on AAS for a while. The routines you do seem pretty hardcore and i think would be deemed overtraining for most individuals. Is it because your diet is spot on?


----------



## 3752

overtraining is more down to a lack of rest and a poor diet than AAS....gear won't eliminate overtraining it will just take longer for it to appear...


----------



## supercell

Excellent Paul. You are certainly getting to the business end now.

I used Aldactone for the first time at the British this year but will use it further out this time. Do you think 4 days out is about right?

Does the dose stay the same right up to the sat night?

Do you take any on the sunday or just play it by ear?

I guess the last thing you want is to flatten out too much. Generally though I've heard that as long as your carbed up aldactone doesn't tend to pull it from the muscle, only from under the skin. However, I guess if you haven't carbed up enough it will take it from the muscle too...right?

Sorry for so many questions but I respect your judgement mate.

Cheers

James


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> I used Aldactone for the first time at the British this year but will use it further out this time. Do you think 4 days out is about right?


it is diffrent for all but i have found my best results running it 4-5 days out as Aldactone needs to build up in the body.



supercell said:


> Does the dose stay the same right up to the sat night?


Yes mate i hve raised it in the past but found a constant dose be more effective



supercell said:


> Do you take any on the sunday or just play it by ear?


the thing with Aldactone is that it will only work as expected whilst you are drinking water i cut my water dead sat night so in my oppinion using it sunday morning would be a waste if i have water still to lose i will use something stronger and quicker sunday morning.



supercell said:


> I guess the last thing you want is to flatten out too much. Generally though I've heard that as long as your carbed up aldactone doesn't tend to pull it from the muscle, only from under the skin. However, I guess if you haven't carbed up enough it will take it from the muscle too...right?


Totally correct mate..



supercell said:


> Sorry for so many questions but I respect your judgement mate.


i am happy to answer any of your questions james as long as you pull out of any show i am in

Cheers

James


----------



## John

Pscarb said:


> i am happy to answer any of your questions james as long as you pull out of any show i am in


very good Paul


----------



## supercell

LOL!!!

Thanks mate, all Q's answered. Chocolate's and pizza on me!!


----------



## 3752

today was a very hard day and expect it to be worse tomorrow thank god tomorrow is going to be my last deplete day as i am really struggling..

i weighed myself yesterday morning and i am now down to 188lbs that a 3lb drop in 2 days and one of those days was a high carb day....

the MTII is working very well aswell i got asked how many coats of protan i had used so far today


----------



## 3752

well i was not wrong today was a b1tch....very low in energy very very flat...but my carb up starts tomorrow the diet tomorrow will be..

600g Carbs

200g Protein

Low fat...

my weight is down another 2lbs since tuesday now at 186lbs...

i trained tonight upper body in total i did 600 reps yes you read that correctly 600 reps..

Pulldowns 4 x 25

Bench press 4 x 25

Side raise 4 x 25

Preacher curls 4 x 25

Pushdowns 4 x 25

Cable x-Overs 4 x 25

here are a cpl of pics i took tonight after training the lighting is not that good but i am sure you get the picture


----------



## dynamatiz

hey there Pscarb

looking fantastic mate, glad to hear the worse is nearly over for you mate and big respect for your gruelling work and effort

good luck for your show

p.s. what do you do for your midsection mate, i.e abs and obliques

cheers


----------



## John

man you look hard ( that,ll be all that proviron ? ), good stuff mate.


----------



## supercell

Well done Paul. Just the carbing up now. I spoke to Andy last night, he said he may well pop down depending on his workload. He was going to see if big Adam (Plymouth days) was up for it but being a family man and a workaholic he wont be able to make it. Apparently he's still over 18 stone!!

Looking at you mate really does inspire me I cant tell you how much respect I have for you, you've done yourself proud.

That tan does look great Paul, can you tell me how long you've been on this tanning peptide and how you rate it.

All the best, its time now to get real full...enjoy those carbs. Talking of carbs do you use vitargo in your carbing up?

Again sorry for all the Q's but I know you're a patient man!!

James


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> Well done Paul. Just the carbing up now. I spoke to Andy last night, he said he may well pop down depending on his workload. He was going to see if big Adam (Plymouth days) was up for it but being a family man and a workaholic he wont be able to make it. Apparently he's still over 18 stone!!


Yes Andy was telling about Adam last week glad things are good for him....and 18st ..git



supercell said:


> That tan does look great Paul, can you tell me how long you've been on this tanning peptide and how you rate it.


I used it approx 6 weeks ago for 2 weeks but had to stop as the wife complained i was too dark then i was using half a mg ed and had in total over the 3 weeks 5 sunbeds, the tan faded a little for when i started it again last sat and i use 1mg ed all week along with 4 sunbeds.

to be honest the pictures don't show the full tan i am much darker than on the pics



supercell said:


> All the best, its time now to get real full...enjoy those carbs. Talking of carbs do you use vitargo in your carbing up?


i was going to but to be honest forgot to get some:crazy: i start my carb up day with rice cakes bananas and half a grapefruit then over the day i move to basmati rice and sweet spuds.



supercell said:


> Again sorry for all the Q's but I know you're a patient man!!


Always happy to help mate no point knowing it if you don't want to share it


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Hey paul lookin good m8! especially considering you are gear free (wekk kinda  ) keep it up! oh and why would you do 600 reps?


----------



## 3752

what do you mean kinda??


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

IGF, GH...It aint juice but aint 100% natty either..


----------



## 3752

never ever said i was natty mate just said i was doing it without AAS


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Pscarb said:


> never ever said i was natty mate just said i was doing it without AAS


I kno, I was having a dig at all m8, I was just commenting on the fact that you were non aas but using other supps! anyway...why 600 reps?


----------



## 3752

all this week training is to serve the purpose of depleting the muscle as much as possible so that my muscles are ready to take in all of the carbs i feed them today and tomorrow...

so last night when i was in the gym seeing as it was my last session before the show i decided on 100 reps per excercise it was an instinctive thing really...i can assure you though i was totally depleted so much i lost 2lbs overnight down to 184lbs now..


----------



## Tinytom

Looking awesome Paul

Can't wait to see you on Sunday fully carbed up. Are you using dream tan? In case I need to bring my roller


----------



## RAIKEY

where are the details of the show lads?

can someone just stick a quick "where/when" on here for the folk who dont mind venturing into "porridge-land" at the weekend, can come and see Paul.

if i can find me blue face paint and claymore, i may have a blat up there on the bike.....


----------



## 3752

Raikey the show is in Devon mate it is the NABBA South West although i am doing the SPF show in edinburgh on the 14th of may..

Tom i am getting my own roller tomorrow for jen to apply the tan sat night


----------



## Tinytom

Paul when will you learn?

There's just some things that women can't give you.:love:


----------



## John

RAIKEY said:


> if i can find me blue face paint and claymore, i may have a blat up there on the bike.....


Its the day after yours raikey, be good to see you up here, but i cant see it, all you southerners are affraid to travel, especially up here.

lol not like paul, he,d come into the lions den lmao to win a show.( oh theres my prediction aswell ).


----------



## BL1

Good luck mate !!!!


----------



## craigybabes

paul just a nudge of support, i hope you do well tommorow and have a good day good luck mate


----------



## 3752

Yes morning of the west britian you would of thought this being my 18/19 show i would be used to things by now...

yesterday i was ina very snappy mood and clashed with my good lady wife but i did buy her a card and chockys lst night to apologise

as i was getting everything together last night i realised that i had forgotten to buy a tape for my music and record it onto it...oops so had to dash to asda at 8.00pm

i slept downstairs last night this was purely so i did not wake my wife and little girl up as i trudged off to the toilet 10 times plus i didn't want to get any tan on our new duvet set that my wife paid far too much money for from Next....

Jen tanned me up last night at approx 9.00pm just a light coat unlike other years we used a mini paint roller it applies the tan very evenly plus it is quicker.

i let it dry then put on some baggy clothes to sleep in these have taken off the excess....this will give me a good base for today

our very own TinyTom is helping me backstage today so he will help touch up my tan aswell as keeping my spirits up..

this morning after all that carbing and p1ssing over the last 24hrs i was 182lbs this is half a stone lighter tham last year and to be honest most think i look better...go-figure:crazy:

i stopped my water at 7.00pm last night and no fluid will pass my lips until i get off stage tonight, i have just had my first meal of the day 2 packets of oats-so-simple dry...yum...yum

i will be leaving the house at approx 11.30 this morning to go to the venue although i won't be onstage until approx 3.00pm....

i will let you all know how i get on ....thanks for all your support over the last 12 weeks..


----------



## John

good luck again, youll do great, looking forward to hearing how you got on and seeing the pics .


----------



## Cookie

> this morning after all that carbing and p1ssing over the last 24hrs i was 182lbs this is half a stone lighter tham last year and to be honest most think i look better...go-figure


It`s all about creating an illusion buddy, that can trick the eyes into seeing things a lot differently to what the scales actually say....I hate scales, mess with peoples minds....

Good luck


----------



## Mr H

Good luck for today Paul, there is a couple of us going up from Saltash so we will give ya a shout mate!


----------



## DB

good luck paul!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Good luck buddy


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth

Well it looks like you are going to be onstage in 20 minutes (as im writing this). Unfortunatly I cant make it to the west britain but I give you my best wishes. No doubt the results will be made by the time you read this but all the best anyhow.

If you didnt do as well as you expected then dont be too unhappy. You did do this show without 'anabolics'. No doubt you will qualify for the british finals win or loose today and if so then you can get geared up, add some extra mass and come in next time between 185-190lbs. Even still im sure you stand a chance of winning today....

At 5ft5 and 182lbs you can do some damage.

All the best and make sure to post the results asap.

Ash


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth

Oh and another thing.........its been very interesting reading this thread the past 4-5 months.


----------



## homer

hi pscarb, the very best of luck to you buddy you look totaly awesome , and its been a great thread please post result asap , hope you dont mind ive been taking this all in to help with my comp in 5 weeks its been a great help cheers


----------



## 3752

no probs Homer that is why i posted this...to help other competative BB...

Well i won my class then went on to win the Overall as you can imagine i am over the moon i got 5 first's from the judges......


----------



## craigybabes

well done mate youve got me feeling like i would like to compete maybbe anouther stone and ill think about it


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth

Awesome paul.......im chuft to bits for you. Enjoy eating **** for the rest of the week!


----------



## homer

top man well done ,you deserve it as said you look awesome , so we'll see you at the british in four weeks , my friend won his class yesterday so we will be there to cheer you on ,well done again cheers


----------



## supercell

Fantastic Paul.

I've never doubted your grit and determination to succeed. It is a fine quality to have and a reminder to everyone that if you want something badly enough then 'go get it'.

Best of luck with the finals in a few weeks...once again congratulations I bet your family are really proud especially your little girl, wife and bump!!

James


----------



## 3752

Cheers James and everyone for your kind comments...here are a few pics from the day although at the moment i have non from on-stage....

a big huge thanks to Tom Blackman for helping me out backstage all day yesterday...


----------



## RAIKEY

well what a way to finish the thread!

fantastic!!.....really well done mate!!

i for one have drawn a great inspiration from this thread,

(lets hope a simelar result too!)


----------



## robdog

Mate realy well dont hats off to you. I know you have worked your nads off these past few months and you deserve all the success in the world.


----------



## John

well done and you looked in great condition, and i know im showing inexperience here but whos the bloke in the pic with you? He looks familiar but i cant find a name?


----------



## 3752

Boris Klien he was the guest poser after winning the Pro-AM the day before awesome physique...


----------



## SJCCLIFF

hi paul

gr8 show yes i agree Boris Klein what a physique.well done mate bet ur well happy.

does that mean you wont be doing any aas next show and sticking with gh and igf-1

i have pm'd u to mate


----------



## basford

Well done mate.

really enjoyed the thread, it's really inspired me.

shame its come to an end


----------



## 3752

it hasnt mate i have one more show in 3 weeks time and the thread will continue until then mate....back on the diet and the treadmill tomorrow..


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth

basford said:


> Well done mate.
> 
> really enjoyed the thread, it's really inspired me.
> 
> shame its come to an end


Im sure paul will be glad when its all over lol. How come your going back on the diet so early........surely after winning in the condition your were in it would take you a week or two tops to get back into the same condition.........unless youve been living on burger king past 2 days........


----------



## lily73

don't post sources on this board or my log read the rules idiot...


----------



## 3752

Jnr Mr Plymouth said:


> Im sure paul will be glad when its all over lol. How come your going back on the diet so early........surely after winning in the condition your were in it would take you a week or two tops to get back into the same condition.........unless youve been living on burger king past 2 days........


Ash i want to improve my condition again for the SPF show in two and half weeks i had a total day off yesterday i have gained 14lbs since sunday which to be honest is not that much considering i was very dehydrated on sunday but i am busting at the seems today and very vascular.....


----------



## SJCCLIFF

WELL M8 U MUST OF BEEN VERY DE-HYDRATED AT 4% BF AND U LOOKED VERY RIPPED ONSTAGE AND VASCULAR. DOES IT FEEL GOOD PAUL THAT YOU DID THIS WITH OUT GEAR OK U HAVE USED GH & IGF-1


----------



## RAIKEY

hey paul !....on the topic of your condition today....

1. are you still stage worthy today?

2. do you think a lot of competitors get scared that there gonna "overshoot" with the carbing thus coming into a more worthy condition a day , or even 8-12 hours after show day.....

personally i hear a lot of this....tho from the guys who competed for the 1st time or havent done a lot of shows,....

reason i ask....

my coach , he,s been checking my state every day or two for a while now, and says the way i,ve reacted to recent shifts in carbs and from the re-feed days we did a few weeks ago, we may be able to get a good result from a long carb up ........2 1/2 to 3 days were mentioned,.......!!??

i,m not second guessing him at all.....in fact for me, he's hit the diet spot on for me the last few weeks,......

i just wondered if this was heard of and why has he said it? ....

do you think he,s looking to volumise me a bit ...?

must i be looking flat for him to have suggested this....?

or shall i stop being an old lady about it and just get on with it....?


----------



## 3752

it is very hard for a first timer to nail his carb up fully on the first show.

i am 14lbs over sundays weight today but i am very very full with good vascularity drop a few lbs of water from the dohnuts i eat yesterday i would be good to go....

if you hae reacted well to the refeed days and your coach has monotered this he will be able to determine how long it would take to fill you out.

personelly i think the 3 days carb load is not good i would say a 2 day carb load with the majority of the carbs eaten on the first day is good....

and yes stop being a big girl and get on with it


----------



## RAIKEY

lol cheers "dad" .......


----------



## homer

well done paul all the best in the finals will be there to cheer you on , my friend won the novice at the midlands the day before so will be plenty of us there , i saw boris take the pro am that guy is awesome , good luck buddy cheers


----------



## basford

Pscarb said:


> it hasnt mate i have one more show in 3 weeks time and the thread will continue until then mate....back on the diet and the treadmill tomorrow..


----------



## skizxi

ive enjoyed reading your theard - all your hard work was well worth it. im hoping to compete in a first timers next year for the experience. do you drink bottled water the last few weeks to reduce sodium intake or do u just drink tap water?


----------



## 3752

i drink bottled water year round but i definatly see a benefit from swapping to Evian in the last week..


----------



## 3752

well back in the saddle so to speak this week...

after the show on sunday i had a day off my diet on monday then back to the gym and on the diet tuesday...

yesterday i trained back at castles gym in windsor got to meet up with Wade Stafford who took a look at me and we both agreed that if i really knuckled down i can shed the fat i have on my @ss.. 

today was a lowish carb day..

-250g chicken/125g cooked basmati rice

-250g chicken/125g cooked basmati rice

-250g tuna steak/125g sweet spud

-2 scoops extreme protein

-2 scoops extreme protein

-200g chicken and veg

this lot boils down to approx 90g of carbs in all....

trained legs tonight at my gym in plymouth.

Leg extensions 4 sets

Leg press 3 sets of 25 as a warmup then 6 sets of 10 reps with 10sec rest between sets

Reverse Hack Squat 4 sets

Single leg leg press 4 sets

Lying leg curl 4 sets

Bench step ups 3 sets

Calf raise 5 sets

V-sits 3 sets

Roman chair situps 3 sets

then home to do 40min cardio...

monday i took my first shot of gear for nearly 12 months  i am going to be using

1ml Tren

1ml Masteron

1ml Prop

50mg Oral winny

every other day until 3 days from my next show in 2 weeks.

i am also using 80mcg of IGF per day along with 4iu's GH intra muscular per day....


----------



## supercell

Paul,

What's the idea behind shooting gh I.M instead of S.C?

James


----------



## 3752

after doing some research last year concerning SQ injections it was clear that there is no scientific evidence to prove SQ injections with GH help with localised fatloss(which the main reason some use it) and looking at the uptake times of both GH and Slin it is evedent that IM injections get the substance into the body much quicker than SQ....

here is a link to the website who took pics of the show the best ones of me are at the end of the thumbnails as these where taken at the night show and i was much tighter than PJ...

http://www.documentography.co.uk/archive/nabbawest2006/gallery/index.php


----------



## BL1

Pscarb said:


> after doing some research last year concerning SQ injections it was clear that there is no scientific evidence to prove SQ injections with GH help with localised fatloss(which the main reason some use it) and looking at the uptake times of both GH and Slin it is evedent that IM injections get the substance into the body much quicker than SQ....
> 
> here is a link to the website who took pics of the show the best ones of me are at the end of the thumbnails as these where taken at the night show and i was much tighter than PJ...
> 
> http://www.documentography.co.uk/ar...llery/index.php


That link didn't work mate - went to the site and clicked on the specific show instead.

Nice pics - esp like the black and white shot.

Good Luck for the next 3 weeks mate


----------



## 3752

just edited the link it should work now...

thanks for the props...


----------



## Tinytom

The pics don't do you justice mate. You were more shredded than they show.


----------



## 3752

cheers Tom i was getting worried and questioning why i actually won


----------



## 3752

dropped my carbs down to 50g today in preperation of a high day tomorrow...

trained Shoulders and Triceps tonight although i am supporting a shoulder injury on my left shoulder/trap area...so i had to train triceps first to try and warm up the area...

Triceps:

Pressdowns 4 sets

Underhand pressdowns 3 sets

Overhead extensions 4 sets

Wide grip v pressdowns 3 sets

Shoulders:

Cable side raise

supersetted with machine press palms facing inwards 4 sets

DB front raise 4 sets

Db side raise 4 sets

BB shrugs 4 sets

Abs:

Roman chair twist situps 5 sets

Leg raise 4 sets

Cardio:

45min am

35min PWO

Diet:

-50g oats + 2 scoops extreme protein

-2 tins of instone puddings (raikeys fault  )

-275g Chicken Breast + mushrooms

-2 scoops extreme protein + 20g almonds

-275g Chicken Breast + mushrooms

supplements and Gear today:

1ml Masteron

1ml Tren

1ml Prop

50mg Winny oral

80mcg IGF-1

4iu's GH

4g Vit-C

600iu's Vit-E

Multi vit pack

3 x Milk thistle

i am weighing today what i weighed 7 days out from the West Britian and i still have 2 weeks to run my training partners tell me i am much tighter and the added cardio each day will hopefully get me alot tighter in the next 2 weeks..

hope you all have a good weekend guys and Gals....


----------



## supercell

Thanks Paul.

Great pics BTW, I love the B&W image.

James


----------



## 3752

cheers James i am not overly happy with tham as they really don't show my full condition i am going to try and get some of the pro ones in digital format...i will make sure i get plenty from the SPF show in 2 weeks.


----------



## BIG-UNC

at what age do the seniors start at pscarb?

i will be 40 next year and planning on doing a north east show

or would i just go in the fisrt timers?

yhanks


----------



## 3752

40yrs old mate fot the seniors...


----------



## BIG-UNC

Pscarb said:


> 40yrs old mate fot the seniors...


is that for or not mate


----------



## John

for unc.


----------



## 3752

well under 2 weeks to go for my final show and believe me the time cannot go quick enough...

i high carbed on saturday with great effect sunday i was 8lbs heaveir tighter and fuller a little watery but this was to be expected because i did not control my water intake..

i am definatly leaner than when i took the stage last weekend for the West Britain and the IGF is making a huge diffrence ...

i am feeling a little sick at the moment i have a bit of a upset stomach and i don't know why i am praying it is nothing too bad...

yesterday and today i zero carbed so tomorrow i will introduce some carbs not too many but some.

I trained Chest today with biceps it was not a great workout due to a shoulder injury reoccuring....

i have continued with my 2 daily cardio seesions since the show and like i said earlier this has paid off in my condition...

yesterday i did 2hrs cardio 60min am and pm...today was 45min am and pm...

looking forward to the carbs tomorrow as my body is depleting faster than ever now and my energy levels have bottomed out...but hey i look good naked


----------



## 3752

last night after cardio i had a mild bout of food poisoning so felt really rough last night and didn't get to eat my 6th and final meal.

weighed myself this morning and i dropped 9lbs since Sunday...

so today i upped my carbs to approx 180g mainly from oats and basmati rice

-50g oats + 1scoop extreme protein

-50g basmati rice + 250g chicken

-75g Oats + 2 scoops extreme protein

-75g basmati rice 220g chicken

-2 scoops extreme protein

-250g chicken + mushrooms

trained legs today so the extra carbs where very welcomed...

Legs:

Leg extensions 4 sets

Leg press 2 sets of 30 reps warm up

6 sets of 10 reps 10 seconds between sets

Reverse hack squats 3 sets

Stiff leg deadlifts 4 sets

Lying hamstring curls 4 sets

Calf raise 5 sets

Roman chair situps 4 sets

V-sits 3 sets

Cardio:

45min am

35min PWO

i have a cpl of days on the road from tomorrow as i have to be in Cambridge so the next few days will be low-zero carbs...i will finish in Cambridge approx 5.00pm Thursday evening then i have to travel home so that i am in bed when my little girl comes in on Friday morning to wish me happy birthday...

i started to look into what course i am going to do after my comp and a few weeks break looks like i will trial the new MST oral and the Test heptalite both from ROHM labs probably stack this with EQ....but not sure yet...

i am training with Liz Kinsella the 2005 fitness champion tomorrow at Monsters gym i will let you know how it goes...


----------



## BIG-UNC

hey my birthdays on friday aswell mate we could b twins

ill be arnie you can be danny devito lol

only kidding big fella best of luck for the show mate


----------



## 3752

happy birthday for tomorrow mate..

i have been away for the last few days in cambridge i got to train with Liz Kinsella last night at Monsters gym in Cheshunt what an awesome gym and Liz is a strong women....

i have been carb depleting for the last 2 days whilst travelling, today i have only eaten.

Protein = 240g

Fats = 60g

Carbs = 5g

This weekend i am trialing something new, i am carbing up tomorrow on approx 300-400g of carbs then stopping my water at approx 7.00pm tomorrow night then sat at 12.00 i am going to eat pizza, Chocolate, Cakes...etc.etc sort of a crap load...the theory is that if you control your water then the crap will draw in the water from between my skin and fill you out....this process does work but the tricky thing is the timing this is the reason for trailing it this weekend....

Liz took this pic of me last night at the gym i was depleted and stringy but it does show the improved condition and and the little amount of size i have got since the WB....


----------



## romeo69

I take my hat off to u Paul, this thread has opened up my eyes and changed my outlook on bodybuilding and wot u guys have to do.

In fact it's give me a kick up the rear end reading this.

The very best of luck for the next show.


----------



## BIG-UNC

hey cheers mate!

all the best to you too

as for your picture you look awesomw mate like TT said though the other

pics didnt do you justice but the light is good on this one and your looking

great seem to be alot thicker but still ripped

you'll p!ss it mate

quick question for you though if you dont mind!

i know you cycle your carbs and i understand why (shocking the body, so it

doesnt know what its getting or how much so it uses its fat storage for fuel)

correct?

can we not do this with protien, dont mean so it uses the protien from our

muscles and we become catabolic but giving it short sharp burts so it grabs

what it can when it can or does the body limit itself and not act like it would

with carbs?

hope you understand my question paul cheers and again good luck


----------



## supercell

Hey Paul that Heptylate is great. I used it after my show. I've just got hold of their tri-tren which by all accounts is like rocket fuel. That with the heptylate.....OMG!!!! By the way happy birthday big man.

James


----------



## BIG-UNC

whats heptylate?


----------



## RAIKEY

not stringy at all in that pic Paul, in fact you look fuller than the last show day ones,.........

cant wait to see if you hit the "crap load" on the nail,....and what kind of effect it has.......

i think i,m gonna put aside the fear of an "over shoot" too and give me sen a 3 day carb up........

bit of a gamble really for a 1st time i know, but i tell myself, if it gets me fuller, then the judges are judging a bodybuilding comp..NOT a dieting contest.......you know what i mean..

good look and again, you look great...


----------



## 3752

cheers guys..

Raikey - thats the spirit mate as long as you monitor your condition over the 3rd day you will be fine mate remember stressing makes your body retain water aswell..

James - i am really looking forward to using the Heptalyte and the MST at the moment i am looking to do a 8-10 week course probably looking like..

Weeks 1-4 2 MST tabs per day

Weeks 5-8 750-1000mg Test H per week

Weeks 9&10 100mg Test prop eod

Weeks 1-12 8iu's GH eod

Weeks 1-4 & 9-12 4-12iu's Slin PWO

this might well change depending on what H says..

Big UNC - Heptalyte is a Test Ester that is slightly longer than enthanate but give you good strength gains without any bloat it was originally made by Theramax from france but was discontinue years ago...


----------



## Nytol

Looking good mate.


----------



## 3752

cheers mate..

today was a high carb day for me but unfortunately i was supposed to eat approx 600g of carbs but only made 450g this was due to a really bad fukc up on my part.... 

i stopped my water at 9.00pm and will continue with the plan of carbing up in the morning and then trialling the crap load with pizza as planned tomorrow afternoon.

after the hrs eating at 12 i will eat a complex carb meal at 2.30ish then have some more simple carbs at around 5pm this is all so i can work out the timing to peak for 6.00pm next week.

today as you all know was my birthday but that made no difference to training...

Triceps:

Straight bar pressdowns 4 sets

Overhead extensions 4 sets

Underhand grip pulldowns 4 sets

Skull-crushers 3 sets

Shoulders:

BB press 4 sets

DB side raise 4 sets

Front raise super-set with DB press 4 sets

Bent over rear db raise 3 sets

Cardio:

45min am

i won't be training sat/sun just doing cardio as i might be dropping the cardio a little further out this next week so my legs have time to rest and cut up more....

8 days left to go and this time tomorrow night i will have a much better idea of what i will be doing in the last 24-48hrs..

i have decided on the diet for my carb deplete next week this will be from Sunday to Friday although wed/Thurs might be slightly different due to working away..

meal #1 3 whole eggs + 5 egg whites

meal #2 6oz steak + mushrooms

meal #3 7oz chicken 1 1/2oz of roasted nuts

meal #4 6oz steak + mushrooms

meal #5 postworkout 50g extreme protein 10 glutimine.

meal #6 6oz steak + mushrooms

meal #7 6oz steak 1/2oz roasted nuts

snack 15g whey 1tbsp flax oil 10g glutimine 1/2 oz nuts if needed...


----------



## tkd

Pscarb said:


> cheers guys..
> 
> Raikey - thats the spirit mate as long as you monitor your condition over the 3rd day you will be fine mate remember stressing makes your body retain water aswell..
> 
> James - i am really looking forward to using the Heptalyte and the MST at the moment i am looking to do a 8-10 week course probably looking like..
> 
> Weeks 1-4 2 MST tabs per day
> 
> Weeks 5-8 750-1000mg Test H per week
> 
> Weeks 9&10 100mg Test prop eod
> 
> Weeks 1-12 8iu's GH eod
> 
> Weeks 1-4 & 9-12 4-12iu's Slin PWO
> 
> this might well change depending on what H says..
> 
> Big UNC - Heptalyte is a Test Ester that is slightly longer than enthanate but give you good strength gains without any bloat it was originally made by Theramax from france but was discontinue years ago...


can you still get good results from using GH eod, instead of ed? Is it because your injecting 8iu that your choosing to take eod? or something to do with intramuscular inj instead of sub-q. please help as im trying to learn about GH.


----------



## 3752

i have had good results before with 4iu's eod i have been using it ed mainly for fat loss but after speaking to Jame L from this site i will give this theory a go...nothing to lose really.

i do feel though that Im injections are better than SQ


----------



## tkd

Pscarb said:


> i have had good results before with 4iu's eod i have been using it ed mainly for fat loss but after speaking to Jame L from this site i will give this theory a go...nothing to lose really.
> 
> i do feel though that Im injections are better than SQ


thanks


----------



## Nytol

Pscarb said:


> Weeks 1-4 2 MST tabs per day
> 
> Weeks 5-8 750-1000mg Test H per week
> 
> Weeks 9&10 100mg Test prop eod
> 
> Weeks 1-12 8iu's GH eod
> 
> Weeks 1-4 & 9-12 4-12iu's Slin PWO


I would run the MST for 5 weeks and start the test at the end of week 4, so you have a week of over lap, as the MST will be out of your sytem the day after you stop, and the test needs a week to kick in.

Also I found the MST gives the most dramatic gains in weeks 3-5, I would not stop in week 4.

This was my experience, plus what I noticed in others around me.

Very good stuff,


----------



## 3752

thanks for that mate...did you find that the MST gave you any water retention i have been told that it made you harder with no water retention...

as i said the above cycle is not set in stone i have already changed it to include GL EQ as a base under the MST and Heptalyte...seeing as i have enough MST for 6 weeks i will probably run it for 5-6 weeks instead of the set 4 weeks but like all things this is all down to change...


----------



## 3752

i have trialed the crap load theory today by stopping the water last night then eating a pizza and dry crap food at 12 midday then again some fast sugars at 5pm...

Here are some pics from the day before my last show (top pics)....and pics taken today at 7.00pm (bottom pics)

i have not used any diuretics today but in the last show pics i had used Aldactone at this point...

you can clearly see that i am leaner and harder now than i was 2 weeks ago...it is noticable on the lower back the biceps and my legs..


----------



## Nytol

Pscarb said:


> thanks for that mate...did you find that the MST gave you any water retention i have been told that it made you harder with no water retention...
> 
> ...


No water at all, it makes you harder without a doubt.

I gained weight and got noticeably leaner, without any major diet changes.


----------



## 3752

that is what i thought as there is a trick for competing BB to use A-Bombs the last 3-4 days before a show to increase red cell blood count and be fuller. the short duration does not allow any water to accumalate and when i was told about MST this intrested me so thanks for clearing this up as it is very hard to find info on this drug at the moment as very few have used it but i am sure more will hear of the effects after my first course...


----------



## supercell

Hi Paul,

looking over the pics, where the fukc did that vein in your arm come from. I'd say the biggest difference is in your legs...dry, hard and vascular. With the aldactone in the mix and carbing up properly (600-800g) not 400!!! you'll be on fire. Well done and good use of comparisons too.

James


----------



## 3752

cheers mate...it was good to speak to you tonight my wife said after wards i talk too much so sorry about that mate


----------



## 3752

i dropped my carbs down to zero on sunday after the crap load on saturday...i felt really weak on sunday so much so i had to go for a lie down in the afternoon..

Monday i had to place in 50g of carbs for breakfast after the weak feeling i had sunday....

i trained chest and biceps monday night i won't go through the routine as it was no diffrent from last weeks session only lighter because i have a pretty severe HC joint injury in my left shoulder...

my diet was mainly protein and fats along with 50g carbs for breakfast although last night whilst eating my last meal i was ill and sick this has rocked me pretty bad and effected me today aswell...

i am very lean now and the low carbs are really effecting me i am away in london for the next few days and glad about it as it stops me being a nasty grumpy git to both my wife and daughter..

i went to see harold today i also saw Jimmy both guys said that i was on the money and after dropping water and carbing up i should be in the best condition ever...

I am feeling very dizzy and weak at the moment so i will get off thank god sunday is only a few days away....


----------



## GBLiz

hey hey

just stopping by

paul was looking awesome last week!!!!Thanks for a fun:lift: session .

hope your last week is going well and dont be scared to carb up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3752

cheers Liz......listen guys this little firecracker is an awesome training partner very stong and intense...

Liz i am feeling a little under the weather at the moment but i am looking very good and yes i will carb up


----------



## supercell

It was great talking Paul, nice to know that we both seem to sing off the same hymn sheet as far as prep goes.

My wife said after 'And you think I'm bad?' I had to put my hands up and admit defeat, I think it was well over an hour but one of the best 60+ mins I've ever spent on the phone.

Hang in there mate and yes, carbs are probably not the enemy you think they are...be bold....If you're not drinking you wont spill!!!

James


----------



## BIG-UNC

hey paul was looking on MT yesterday and come across a pic of you taken the other day (i think) you should put it on here cause you look awsome in in mate think it was afew days after your win last week with some carbs in you,


----------



## GBLiz

supercell said:


> It was great talking Paul, nice to know that we both seem to sing off the same hymn sheet as far as prep goes.
> 
> My wife said after 'And you think I'm bad?' I had to put my hands up and admit defeat, I think it was well over an hour but one of the best 60+ mins I've ever spent on the phone.
> 
> Hang in there mate and yes, carbs are probably not the enemy you think they are...be bold....If you're not drinking you wont spill!!!
> 
> James


paul can talk can't he!! lol Interesting how we diet virtually the same too...

hope ya feel better soon paul and enjoy the show most of all, seeing as its your last in a while. I want updates as the day goes on!!!

big unc maybe the pics you're on about were the ones i posted on www.moraymuscle.com ???


----------



## 3752

cheers guys...

I am feeling really flat and depleted today very weak and as grumpy as hell..i trained at castles today got to meet up and chat with Wade and his lovely missus both cheered me up and i returned to my hotel with a smile...cheers mate..

you know it is bad when you are eating 2 tins of tuna as a meal dry....and i have done this twice today

only one more day of depleting then friday i am on 600g of carbs over 8 meals and this week i will eat 600g

a few posative comments though tonight in the gym from wade he says that i am alot tighter than 2 weeks ago and i can say that i am probably in the best shape of my life...


----------



## Golden Man

Paul having read this pic Ive decided next year I wont take a year out im going to go for the west britain.Doubt if you would but if your willing I was wondering and hoping if you would help but a year is of.Im odd there is 5weeks and 1 day to go and now Im not worried as much as I was compared to the last few months.From the photo's i was 13st-13st2 NEED TO LOSE 12POUNDS therefore 12stone3 /12stone4 im at 12st10 so about 7pounds (this has been on after 2high carb days when Im at my heavest and fullest).Anyway paul good luck in the finals ,maybe I will hear from you before then


----------



## 3752

Ed

stop cluttering up my thread with questions about when you will and if you will ever compete if you want to speak to me e-mail me or pm me...


----------



## staffy

good to see you again mate, not long now, keep your chin up you are looking good, nothing to worry about.

let us know how you get on, sure you will do well

Wade


----------



## 3752

i will let you know sunday night mate...

Today was a challenging day i drove back from london after working late last night...

i have been very grumpy today this is due to carb depleting for the last 5 days i am fully depleted and flat as a pancake...i felt really bad today but after training was feeling a little better..

stripped off in the gym and again had some very posative comments from the other guys in the gym.

tomorrow will be my first carb day..

600g carbs

150g protein

Low fat

these will be spead over 8 meals although the majority of the carbs will be eaten in the first half of the day..

sat will probabl be half the amount of carbs from friday and will stop eating carbs when i think i am full enough.

me and jenny are flying to edinburgh sat at 3.00pm so sat night i will have the honesty of my physique from Paul George who is going to pop round to the hotel to take a look...


----------



## crazycacti

Paul George hey...

Get the thumbs up from a pro and you know you've nailed it more than bang on! Good luck, but from the pics and what everyone around you at the gym has said.... you don't need it 

You still not doing the finals Paul or have you sorted something out at all? Its a shame if you have to miss it bud...


----------



## 3752

Paul is a great guy and an honest one at that which is very important...but i am coached by IFBB Pro Harold Marillier...so i have a good corner team 

Still not doing the Finals mate i have spoken to the wife and we both agree that it would be a good move not to go for both health reasons and personel...

i have just worked out my meals for tomorrow.

Meal 1:

75g salt free rice cakes

1 small banana

sugar free jam

Meal 2:

75g Oats

1 small banana

Meal 3:

125g (uncooked weight) Bamati rice

100g chicken

Meal 4:

125g (uncooked weight) Bamati rice

100g chicken

Meal 5:

125g (uncooked weight) Bamati rice

100g chicken

Meal 6:

200g sweet spud

100g chicken

Meal 7:

200g sweet spud

50g chicken

i will be drinking 6L of water ...

depending on how this lot fills me out will depend on how many carbs i will eat on saturday...


----------



## crazycacti

forgot about you having Harold as your coach, your not half right you have a good team, lol

maybe next year for the finals hey Paul - but then again, i bet thinking about next year is possibly the furthest from your mind atm...

enjoy your carbs mate


----------



## 3752

cheers mate...

but the plan is to take 2yrs out and strengthen my weak points(arms,back thickness, shoulder width)then qualify for the Brits and the universe...


----------



## supercell

All the best Paul. You know you've done absolutely everything you can now so relax and enjoy. I'll call you next week and have a chat once you've got some proper food in your belly.

kind regards

James


----------



## crazycacti

Pscarb said:


> cheers mate...
> 
> but the plan is to take 2yrs out and strengthen my weak points(arms,back thickness, shoulder width)then qualify for the Brits and the universe...


nice, very nice...


----------



## BIG-UNC

you cant have that many weak points paul mate if your winning shows!!! 

do other people tell you this or is it just what you see mate?







Pscarb said:


> cheers mate...
> 
> but the plan is to take 2yrs out and strengthen my weak points(arms,back thickness, shoulder width)then qualify for the Brits and the universe...


----------



## 3752

yes i am winning shows but for me to achieve my goals of placing top 3 in the british and to also place in the top 5 at light heavies in a UKFBB show.

i need to have a more balanced physique and to me this means a thicker back and bigger arms...


----------



## John

tomorrow morning or will you fly in the pm? im just curious as your so far, a few of the boys from my gym are coming to cheer you on mate.


----------



## 3752

me and the wife are flying up at 3.00pm so will land at approx 4.30pm going to Dougies place tomorrow night so Paul George can check my condition...


----------



## John

good luck mate.


----------



## 3752

as most of you know i came fourth in my class(U90kg) yesterday.

it was a very tough class below are some pics john took i have lightened them for a better view..


----------



## John

i still have you third but its history now, time for you and the family etc and to improve what you think needs improving.

Good seeing you again and thanks for lightening the pics.


----------



## SJCCLIFF

well done mate

all the best in the future. did u say class was under 90kg wasnt there an under 70kg.

simon.


----------



## 3752

yes there was simon but i don't think i would of made that weight

i am up north at the moment working so won't get on the board all that much until this weekend.

i had my photo shoot yesterday at Betta Bodies gym in manchester with Alex Mac from the BEEF and Body Fitness magazines the shoot went very well and i think Alex is going to do a big peice on me and my back injury and all that in Body Fitness mag in the coming months so watch out for that.

I am going on holiday in a weeks time so will really get to relax and have a break after this i will be starting my 1st bulking course for over a yr once i get back and have decided what it will contain i will let you know.

it is time to move on and focus on my weak parts and how to improve them for my onslaught in 2 yrs time again thanks for all your support over the last 15 weeks...


----------



## 3752

guys i have deleted all of the squabbling post's as i don't see how it helps any one...

John - i see you point mate and i agree to some extent and yes you are correct i myself do not like guys who have not achieved certain level in the sport criticising Pro's....however i myself have critiqued my physique and therefore i do open my self up to a certain amount of replies concerning that.

CraigyBabes - i understand your comments and as i said above they do relate to the criticism i said of my self.

no one is perfect and we all can do with improving our physiques for me to step up to the next level and that is placing top 3 in the finals i need certain things to improve without a shadow of a doubt one is my biceps (my Tri's are ok in fact better than ok) i also need more thickness to my chest all these things will come with time by the time i step back onstage in 2yrs i will have a more complete package...

Craig when you say you helped prepare a guy for 6 WABBA titles and he didn't place outside the top 7 does that mean you advised him on diet/training or that you helped him backstage i would be interested to know what your involvement was ...

post up a pic though mate a tan is not going to add any muscle or drop any Body fat so no matter if you are white or tanned..


----------



## craigybabes

Pscarb said:


> guys i have deleted all of the squabbling post's as i don't see how it helps any one...
> 
> John - i see you point mate and i agree to some extent and yes you are correct i myself do not like guys who have not achieved certain level in the sport criticising Pro's....however i myself have critiqued my physique and therefore i do open my self up to a certain amount of replies concerning that.
> 
> CraigyBabes - i understand your comments and as i said above they do relate to the criticism i said of my self.
> 
> no one is perfect and we all can do with improving our physiques for me to step up to the next level and that is placing top 3 in the finals i need certain things to improve without a shadow of a doubt one is my biceps (my Tri's are ok in fact better than ok) i also need more thickness to my chest all these things will come with time by the time i step back onstage in 2yrs i will have a more complete package...
> 
> Craig when you say you helped prepare a guy for 6 WABBA titles and he didn't place outside the top 7 does that mean you advised him on diet/training or that you helped him backstage i would be interested to know what your involvement was ...
> 
> post up a pic though mate a tan is not going to add any muscle or drop any Body fat so no matter if you are white or tanned..


 firstly my mate did have good placings in these avents but did not win any titles and i helped him back stage and trainig and like i said i do once again appologise if ive up set any one


----------



## 3752

my bad sorry but still your post did give the impression you was instrumental in his placing i thought you had an influence on his comp diet and all...

i have seen your pics and yes you do need a tan  if i was you i wouldn't be just looking to improve just arm size i think like many others including myself when i was at your level just aim for adding mass every where as you have a small frame muscle wise but i am sure with plenty of Cals you can improve overall muscle mass....do you want to compete in the future??


----------



## craigybabes

yes paul i would like to compete in the future and to be honest as i can im probably looking at adding at least a stone before even thinking about it. but as you have probably seen in my previos posts my arms just are not growing like every thing else and it gets very frustrating i think overall im quite symetrical but a part from my arms but i will post more pics up as soon as i can and you might have more to go at, but i do need a lot more overall mass which i cant see me having a problem getting without me sounding a bit cocky


----------



## 3752

that is not cocky mate it is confidence but to be honest if you didn't have a problem with it you would allready have it...believe me you should get the notion of being symetrical out of you mind you need mass both width and thickness what i would do is give yourself 1yr of all out intense training and eating then aim to do a show you will acheive much more if you set a definate goal...

ps..what are your legs and calfs like??


----------



## craigybabes

ill put some pics on tonite mate but im having problems tensing them due to the infection i have but ill see what i can do cheers


----------



## John

i was asked to take a few pics into the gym to show 2 of the boys who wanted to come and see you, i did this tonight. They are both experienced competitors having won shows up here and competed in the nabba finals as you did last year when we met, ( you and i ).

They were both totally shocked that you had come forth, one went as far as to say he had really wanted to get over as he,d seen pics of you previously and had read about you aswell.

One of them said 3rd and the other was asked " who came 4th, and you got the call for second lol ". I know it makes no difference now but they asked me to let you know that you should have placed higher and hope to see you up here again.


----------



## 3752

cheers john i know it has passed but it is good to hear from experienced competitors about the show....thanks again john for both you coming to the show and supporting me since we first met...


----------



## John

it was my pleasure, next time i want some pointers off you though.


----------



## 3752

any help you need in the future mate just ask....


----------



## Nidge

I've just read through all the posts, respect to you Pscarb you are an insperation to others, you went through hell to get there mate and for that I give you 100% respect mate, having looked at your diet I have found out the basis of low carb days and high carb days, you sure are an insperation to others mate, I hope the missus and the little nipper are ok mate yo deserve it after what the both of you have been through.

Respect mate.


----------



## 3752

thank you for the kind words Nidge it is post's like yours that i document my pre-comp approach year after year...


----------



## Nidge

Pscarb said:


> thank you for the kind words Nidge it is post's like yours that i document my pre-comp approach year after year...


 No problems mate I enjoyed the thread infact I was annoyed I got to the end of it  It was a cracking read mate thanks alot.


----------



## delhibuilder

i know this is an old post mate but i read it all for the last 2 hours, great help for all, my main area of problem is diet then training, can i just ask why use diet coke as im sure that contains alot of sugar? thanks for the interesting journal.


----------



## 3752

diet coke contains no sugar mate...i use it because it is different to water


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I have been reading this journal also and albeit a strange question you have me intrigued lol...

how do yuo cook your parsnips? roast them or just boil n serve?


----------



## 3752

roast them mate lovely jubbly


----------



## Tall

I lurve Roasted Parsnips


----------



## delhibuilder

what do you put in your post workout Paul?

Baz


----------



## 3752

when i am in pre-comp mode i only use Protein PWO mate never have used carbs PWO dont seem to need them....although when i am off season i use Extreme B&R with an additional scoop of whey


----------



## willsey4

I know this is an old post but just read through all of it and was very inspiring and educational. I will probably refer back to this at some point when I decide to compete.


----------



## 3752

glad it could be of some help mate...


----------



## Bradz

Just Read this whole topic. Had made me So Much aware of What i need in My Diet.

Big Well done to you for How well You have Done.


----------



## shakey

:ban:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

TONY GUY said:


> hi can you please tell me were i can get some clen from and roids from ,i used to do it about 6 years ago but lost contacks now so would like help thanks


you cant be asking people for sources like this!!


----------



## supercell

He just has mate!!^^^^^

Good read Paul, an honest and upfront insight...Should put a few people off when they realise what hardships are involved!!!

J


----------



## 3752

hopefully it will give those who don't know the sport an understanding that you don't just pop a few tabs and hey presto......if that was the case i got sold the wrong fukcing tabs 20yrs ago... 

was thinking of doing a off season log of types for 2009....


----------



## ah24

Pscarb said:


> was thinking of doing a off season log of types for 2009....


Do it


----------



## hilly

yup would be interesting to see paul and obviously very helpful for us less experienced.


----------



## DRED

great thread


----------



## ste247

ill bump this thread good read:thumb:


----------



## glanzav

dont you get sick of rice lol


----------



## spiderpants

hey pal, what diet you doing for the show? you cutting carbs out totally for the last 12 weeks or just reducing them?


----------



## 3752

glanzav said:


> dont you get sick of rice lol


sometimes but not often... 



spiderpants said:


> hey pal, what diet you doing for the show? you cutting carbs out totally for the last 12 weeks or just reducing them?


not sure mate my pre-comp starts a week monday not decided the whole plan yet but it will involve Carb cycling


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> sometimes but not often...
> 
> not sure mate my pre-comp starts a week monday not decided the whole plan yet but it will involve Carb cycling


Paul how do u decide calorie wise a starting point for your diet?


----------



## 3752

it is worked out on what i eat precomp to maintain weight and metabolism then it is calculated with exact precision of flag in the ground


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> it is worked out on what i eat precomp to maintain weight and metabolism then it is calculated with exact precision of flag in the ground


haha 

for your body...once u have found that maintainance number...do you like to drop into deficit through cardio firstly or through use of clen/t3


----------



## 3752

to be honest Jordan my diet is manipulated alot like i did yours, me and Harold raise the cardio and add the fat burning drugs before we drop food if you do it correctly then you maintain a furnace to burn fat and like with you was ready a week or two out from the show


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> to be honest Jordan my diet is manipulated alot like i did yours, me and Harold raise the cardio and add the fat burning drugs before we drop food if you do it correctly then you maintain a furnace to burn fat and like with you was ready a week or two out from the show


thanks mate, im looking forward to following your prep....no need for me to say gd luck cos i know with u luck will have nothing to do with it


----------



## ruddo78

i know this is an old thread now but ive just read it all start to finish, it was like a best seller,couldnt put it down,lol. i only started reading it for the carb cycling! i will be posting in the next day or 2 my current diet and supps if you could find the time to critique it? i'm not going to be competing and have no intention of doing so and hats off to all you lads that do compete,the dedication is phenomenal, WELL DONE!

my mate is competing for the first time this may and i'll point him in the direction of this journal.


----------



## Hendrix

This has been an amazing thread, really really good. PSarb thanks, have read so much stuff you have posted from peps to diet.

As a PT and serious about my work, not just one of the many 'give me the money and I watch you train' trainers. I am using Timed carbs with the many 'lose weight, tone up, middle age ladies' that make up most of my clients, and I would say 70% of most PT's client list.

I am compiling my own diet from what I have gathered with your timed diet, and really want to use. Is it ok to message you what I have so far and get your critique?


----------



## KletoReese

Excellent thread!


----------

